# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - July 2015



## David Clapson (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey ho, here we go. I just wanted to post this because I've done some accidental time travelling on Google Street View. If you start at the Ritzy, everything looks pretty much like the current day. But if you go down Coldharbour Lane past the police office, turn right into Rushcroft Road and follow it to Windrush Square you get a rather nice surprise. which makes you wonder why TFL spent millions changing everything.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 1, 2015)

Funnily enough I was just thinking about "Brixton Oval" the other day and the taxi rank etc.

It's much better how it is now. Though it's a shame we lost the grass.


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 1, 2015)

There's a little circle with a v in it in that top left box in street view 

You can then travel round in a range of times from 2008 - 2014


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 1, 2015)

(((Speedy Noodles))))


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Hey ho, here we go. I just wanted to post this because I've done some accidental time travelling on Google Street View. If you start at the Ritzy, everything looks pretty much like the current day. But if you go down Coldharbour Lane past the police office, turn right into Rushcroft Road and follow it to Windrush Square you get a rather nice surprise. which makes you wonder why TFL spent millions changing everything.


And for those who can't be arsed to look, here's the view:


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

Look how many trees and greenery we've lost:


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2015)

If the big plane tree goes we truly are done for.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2015)

editor will be pleased to know Ese Music is playing our street party on Saturday.

Award-winning real ales, Hophead and West Sussex, from the Dark Star brewery will be on tap.

Plus two more from the Langham Brewery: LSD and Hip Hip

And, with apologies to @brixtonhatter, Hitchcox Black Panther and Oxford Medium from Orchard Cottage Cider Company

Also, two perries and wine, three portaloos, free bike clinic, city farm, coconut shy, bouncy castle etc.

12 noon to 8pm


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

leanderman said:


> editor will be pleased to know Ese Music is playing our street party on Saturday.
> 
> Award-winning real ales, Hophead and West Sussex, from the Dark Star brewery will be on tap.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw that - good call! She's great.

if you want to expand on the above additions (mail me) then maybe I could give the event another push before the weekend.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

Currently failing to attracting any bids on eBay, is this painting of Bradys/Railway Hotel.



I think the loco might need a bit more work.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Look how many trees and greenery we've lost:



That's awful. Was there much objecting to cutting down the trees when the work was being planned? I can't remember any. (Tho I think I was way travelling at the time.)


----------



## teuchter (Jul 1, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> That's awful. Was there much objecting to cutting down the trees when the work was being planned?


There was endless moaning about just about every aspect of the scheme from certain quarters


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 1, 2015)

How did they get permission to cut down so many trees in a park? I thought there were lots of rules about that.


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 1, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> There's a little circle with a v in it in that top left box in street view
> 
> You can then travel round in a range of times from 2008 - 2014



Drop your little man on the map. When you see the street view photos there's a little clock icon  next to a date of the photos - in the left hand corner under London England.

If there's more than one set stored you can switch between them. 

You can also actually get inside the Ritzy !


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 1, 2015)

You can get inside Bukowski on Market Row too. Heaven knows why.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 1, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> You can get inside Bukowski on Market Row too. Heaven knows why.



The vegetarian burger? It's excellent!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 1, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> You can get inside Bukowski on Market Row too. Heaven knows why.


Probably because google's marketing people hijacked the last traders meeting to sell this service as an essential for getting custom.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The vegetarian burger? It's excellent!


I can't speak for all veggies of course, but I have to say that the thought of nibbling on a veggie burger in a place that is all about meat, meat and more meat isn't the most enticing proposition.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 1, 2015)

editor said:


> And for those who can't be arsed to look, here's the view:
> 
> View attachment 73435
> 
> View attachment 73436


It's weird....  It's hard to remember it like that, that pic reminds me of the black and white ones of brixton that people post where you can work out where it is but it feels like a different place


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 1, 2015)

Is Bukowski all about meat? Seems like any other restaurant to me. But not being a veggie,I probably don't notice.

The only place I've felt was about meat meat meat, was Flat Iron in Soho. Lovely.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 1, 2015)

The grass of windrush square looked nice - but I hardly bothered to walk through because of all the railings where rather off puttings I don't recall it being used as much either - the new square is less green but more used, on an everday basis.

The new grass never looks very green - don't think it ever gets to recover between all the many events and vehicles on it.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Is Bukowski all about meat? Seems like any other restaurant to me.


"The menu is rather meaty, with lots of burgers and meats (all ethically sourced) from their charcoal grill. "  [--]


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Is Bukowski all about meat? Seems like any other restaurant to me. But not being a veggie,I probably don't notice.
> 
> The only place I've felt was about meat meat meat, was Flat Iron in Soho. Lovely.


given that theres 1 vege option in 13 main courses, it seems pretty reasonable to suggest its all about meat.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 1, 2015)

It's a matter of perspective I guess


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> It's a matter of perspective I guess



is it?, i wonder what perspective you would need to percieve 1 vege, 12 meat main courses as not being meat orientated.


----------



## Kevs (Jul 1, 2015)

my partner is vege. most places have only one or two non meat meals. it's annoying.


----------



## Kevs (Jul 1, 2015)

anyone for risotto?


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> is it?, i wonder what perspective you would need to percieve 1 vege, 12 meat main courses as not being meat orientated.


The main course menus are over 92.3% meat dishes. I'd say that makes for an extremely meaty menu from whatever perspective you choose. It certainly isn't the sort of place a veggie like me would want to eat.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 1, 2015)

Kevs said:


> my partner is vege. most places have only one or two non meat meals. it's annoying.


curries, tapas, italian, ethiopian, asian, chinese all normally offer more options i find. Burger bars, naturally, do not. Rissotto is always good tho


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 1, 2015)

Kevs said:


> anyone for risotto?


Mushroom risotto or vegetable lasgane, please! Again! Yumyum!

To stick to topic though, for non-meater eaters (and those who don't fear their masculinity is compromised by eating plant based food) I certainly recommend VegBar on Tulse Hill (old Brazas), now 100% vegan and bloody delicious.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 1, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> is it?, i wonder what perspective you would need to percieve 1 vege, 12 meat main courses as not being meat orientated.



You can't move the goalposts to make your argument more palatable. I think you'll find you both said it's "all about meat". Almost all restaurants are meat orientated.

But, seeing as you asked, a restaurant that serves nothing but meat and a bit of garnish for decoration is "all about meat" to me. A restaurant that serves one veggie option is just a restaurant to me. You can't imply my subjective opinion on personal believes is wrong ffs!


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> You can't move the goalposts to make your argument more palatable. I think you'll find you both said it's "all about meat". Almost all restaurants are meat orientated.
> 
> But, seeing as you asked, a restaurant that serves nothing but meat and a bit of garnish for decoration is "all about meat" to me. A restaurant that serves one veggie option is just a restaurant to me. You can't imply my subjective opinion on personal believes is wrong ffs!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 1, 2015)

editor said:


>



Can we have less of these disruptive personal attacks please


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 1, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> You can't move the goalposts to make your argument more palatable. I think you'll find you both said it's "all about meat". Almost all restaurants are meat orientated.
> 
> But, seeing as you asked, a restaurant that serves nothing but meat and a bit of garnish for decoration is "all about meat" to me. A restaurant that serves one veggie option is just a restaurant to me. You can't imply my subjective opinion on personal believes is wrong ffs!



it is far to hot to be drawn into your tomfuckery. noones moved goal posts, you are just being an arse.
and for clarity, what i said was a personal attack,  this is not


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 1, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Mushroom risotto or vegetable lasgane, please! Again! Yumyum!
> 
> To stick to topic though, for non-meater eaters (and those who don't fear their masculinity is compromised by eating plant based food) I certainly recommend VegBar on Tulse Hill (old Brazas), now 100% vegan and bloody delicious.



Have to say I thought it was a bit underwhelming.  Only had the set breakfast/all day brunch thing at the weekend but I thought it was pretty steep (£15 ish?) and was ok but certainly didnt blow my socks off.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Have to say I thought it was a bit underwhelming.  Only had the set breakfast/all day brunch thing at the weekend but I thought it was pretty steep (£15 ish?) and was ok but certainly didnt blow my socks off.


That is pricey. I like what the Veg Bar is doing and wish it every success but I think they're going to have to fine tune their formula a fair bit, particularly with their club ideas.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 1, 2015)

editor said:


> That is pricey. I like what the Veg Bar is doing and wish it every success but I think they're going to have to fine tune their formula a fair bit, particularly with their club ideas.


Hadn't heard the club ideas - what are they?

I think it's a nice idea to do a big set brunch at a weekend but I wasnt that hungry and it makes it a pain trying to take a toddler - would be good to have a few smaller plates to pick from.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> The new grass never looks very green - don't think it ever gets to recover between all the many events and vehicles on it.


There is some kind of fault with the irrigation mechanism. No doubt it is now out of guarantee.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Hadn't heard the club ideas - what are they?


This one was particularly niche and sparingly advertised - and pulled a correspondingly tiny crowd. 

I love the idea of it though and wish them well.


----------



## elmpp (Jul 1, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Probably because google's marketing people hijacked the last traders meeting to sell this service as an essential for getting custom.


Why do people paint the addition of a wholly beneficial technological thing as some voodoo bad force. We've just idly used streetview to give more insight into brixton's evolution re. Windrush.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 1, 2015)

On another note, has anyone noticed the smell of spunk coming from a certain tree that is currently in bloom around most London parks (particularly strong when I cycle past Kennington park)? What species is this spunky tree?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Why do people paint the addition of a wholly beneficial technological thing as some voodoo bad force. We've just idly used streetview to give more insight into brixton's evolution re. Windrush.



distrust of corporate mind control fuckeries perhaps, me I stay well clear of that shit if at all possible". . .. .


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 1, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> On another note, has anyone noticed the smell of spunk coming from a certain tree that is currently in bloom around most London parks (particularly strong when I cycle past Kennington park)? What species is this spunky tree?


the rowan/mountain ash and yes...... it is rank


----------



## peterkro (Jul 1, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> the rowan/mountain ash and yes...... it is rank


"the bonnie Rowan tree".


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 1, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Why do people paint the addition of a wholly beneficial technological thing as some voodoo bad force. We've just idly used streetview to give more insight into brixton's evolution re. Windrush.


It was a bit of a niche, personal gripe really, about them being brought in by management to do a sales pitch when there's far more pressing issues to tackle.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 1, 2015)

Outside Market House there's a bouquet on a lamp post. I'm told it's an annual thing to commemorate the pedestrian killed by a motorcyclist doing stunts on Coldharbour Lane on May 31 2007.  It was mentioned here on urban at the time.  Apparently the motorcyclist was jailed. I've googled for ages trying to find the court case, but no luck. Does anyone know more?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 1, 2015)

peterkro said:


> "the bonnie Rowan tree".


Good for keeping witches away.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 1, 2015)

wow, i didn't knwo we have been talking about this for a LONG long time

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/who-is-at-fault-for-the-gentrification-of-brixton.5914/


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 1, 2015)

to think 30 year olds now were twenty back then, 40 year olds were 30, etc. boy to man. that's how long this chatter has been chatted.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Outside Market House there's a bouquet on a lamp post. I'm told it's an annual thing to commemorate the pedestrian killed by a motorcyclist doing stunts on Coldharbour Lane on May 31 2007.  It was mentioned here on urban at the time.  Apparently the motorcyclist was jailed. I've googled for ages trying to find the court case, but no luck. Does anyone know more?


I spotted that last night and wondered what it was about. Cheers.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> to think 30 year olds now were twenty back then, 40 year olds were 30, etc. boy to man. that's how long this chatter has been chatted.


The fact that the thread died out within the year suggests that the issue had not achieved the current nuclear alert status.

Maybe property prices were only 5 times the median wage, as opposed to the present 10. But I see some felt marginalised in a racist way. So that is the same.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 2, 2015)

editor said:


> The main course menus are over 92.3% meat dishes. I'd say that makes for an extremely meaty menu from whatever perspective you choose. It certainly isn't the sort of place a veggie like me would want to eat.


I like the accuracy of the figures there. No rounding down to 90%. No sir. It's 92.3%


----------



## leanderman (Jul 2, 2015)

The 7.7 per cent is seriously good.

They changed the veg burger recipe a couple of years back and I lobbied for a return to the original, which happened - perhaps coincidentally. 

I am not a vegetarian.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> They changed the veg burger recipe a couple of years back and I lobbied for a return to the original, which happened - perhaps coincidentally.


I'm sure it is. But I'd wager most veggies would - given the choice - prefer to eat somewhere where the sole, single veggie option didn't find itself isolated amongst a herd of meat-tastic meals (and smells). 

Which was the point I was making.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Outside Market House there's a bouquet on a lamp post. I'm told it's an annual thing to commemorate the pedestrian killed by a motorcyclist doing stunts on Coldharbour Lane on May 31 2007.  It was mentioned here on urban at the time.  Apparently the motorcyclist was jailed. I've googled for ages trying to find the court case, but no luck. Does anyone know more?


I remember it well. One of the twat  motorcyclists got away but I've heard nothing more.








rascal said:


> ...
> with the brixton end of coldharbour lane incident there were two motorcyclists who were doing stunts,ie wheelies and speeding.  One of them hit a pedistrian who was immediately killed.  The motorcyclist was unable to stand after the collision. The other motorcyclist left the scene.#
> 
> terrible and tragic.


----------



## Smick (Jul 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm sure it is. But I'd wager most veggies would - given the choice - prefer to eat somewhere where the sole, single veggie option didn't find itself isolated amongst a herd of meat-tastic meals (and smells).
> 
> Which was the point I was making.


I'd say you're right. The veggie burger is for meat eaters who fancy a change, rather than vegetarians looking for a dinner. I've known my wife to order a veggie burger with bacon on top.


----------



## Winot (Jul 2, 2015)

Smick said:


> I'd say you're right. The veggie burger is for meat eaters who fancy a change, rather than vegetarians looking for a dinner. I've known my wife to order a veggie burger with bacon on top.



Genius! Does she drink non-alcoholic beer with a chaser too?


----------



## innit (Jul 2, 2015)

I've only been to bukowski once, when it opened, and at the time there was a note in the menu to say that they had originally planned not to serve any vegetarian main courses but had added the vege burger under pressure from the owner or chef's vegetarian girlfriend. It's one of the reasons I haven't been back as I don't eat a lot of meat and prefer to go places with a choice of veggie options (also it seemed kind of rude and put me off).


----------



## Smick (Jul 2, 2015)

Winot said:


> Genius! Does she drink non-alcoholic beer with a chaser too?


That would be funny. She just likes veggie burgers but isn't a veggie.

Apparently the best veggie burger she has had has been in the Duke of York in Belfast.


----------



## steeeve (Jul 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The 7.7 per cent is seriously good.
> 
> They changed the veg burger recipe a couple of years back and I lobbied for a return to the original, which happened - perhaps coincidentally.
> 
> I am not a vegetarian.



Percentage of UK veggies 3% according to Food Standards Agency in 2007. 7.7% is generous!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 2, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Percentage of UK veggies 3% according to Food Standards Agency in 2007. 7.7% is generous!


You dont have to be vegetarian, to want a vegetarian option.


----------



## steeeve (Jul 2, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> You dont have to be vegetarian, to want a vegetarian option.



It was a joke


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Percentage of UK veggies 3% according to Food Standards Agency in 2007. 7.7% is generous!


For the record: 





> Some independent market studies suggest that vegetarians constitute 7% to 11% of the UK adult population (*4 million people*). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegetarianism_by_country#United_Kingdom





> According to Agriculture and Agri-Food Canada, the UK has the third highest rate of vegetarianism in the European Union.[29]According to research carried out in 2014, 12% of British are either vegetarian or vegan. This number rises to 20% among people aged 16–24.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2015)

innit said:


> I've only been to bukowski once, when it opened, and at the time there was a note in the menu to say that they had originally planned not to serve any vegetarian main courses but had added the vege burger under pressure from the owner or chef's vegetarian girlfriend. It's one of the reasons I haven't been back as I don't eat a lot of meat and prefer to go places with a choice of veggie options (also it seemed kind of rude and put me off).


Well, that sure sets a welcoming tone for visiting veggies! 
"We don't want to serve you, but the missus made me reluctantly put on this one option."


----------



## steeeve (Jul 2, 2015)

editor said:


> For the record:



Perhaps 2 options would be more representative? Pedantry aside I think it's generally agreed that grill places like Bukowski and all the posh burger type places are aimed at meat eaters


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Perhaps 2 options would be more representative? Pedantry aside I think it's generally agreed that grill places like Bukowski and all the posh burger type places are aimed at meat eaters


Indeed they are. Sadly, one poster here seems unable to grasp that simple fact.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There is some kind of fault with the irrigation mechanism. No doubt it is now out of guarantee.


I think it cost something horrendous like £20k in water bills to run in the first summer, so they resorted to hand watering. Then the soil became badly compacted due to use but the surface can't be spiked /broken up because the irrigation system is laid quite close to the surface. That's what I was told by the then town centre manager.


----------



## elmpp (Jul 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Indeed they are. Sadly, one poster here seems unable to grasp that simple fact.


Yawn


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I think it cost something horrendous like £20k in water bills to run in the first summer, so they resorted to hand watering. Then the soil became badly compacted due to use but the surface can't be spiked /broken up because the irrigation system is laid quite close to the surface. That's what I was told by the then town centre manager.


I've never seen anyone watering it. Considering how much of the square is paved - I don't see why vehicles / fairs / corporate shit  etc are allowed on the grass at all. What a shame.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jul 2, 2015)

In other news [unless I missed it elsewhere] - did anybody else notice a young woman actually inside that big fake popcorn 'vending machine' they've put at the end of Tunstall Road? There was a queue of [mostly men] waiting to buy her wares. I found it utterly chilling. The same company has stuck pink plastic on the side of Morley's - and yesterday there was a weird gang of young people on Boris bikes blocking the same bit. I walked up to a guy with a camera to ask about it and realised it was a pretend flash mob, they were making an advert. So perhaps the queue of men buying popcorn were also fake... but anyway, I wondered what anyone else thought [and if anybody else feels inclined to go and deface that box with some choice feminist graffiti?]


----------



## Smick (Jul 2, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> On another note, has anyone noticed the smell of spunk coming from a certain tree that is currently in bloom around most London parks (particularly strong when I cycle past Kennington park)? What species is this spunky tree?


I hadn't noticed it at all until I read your past and now it is all I can smell on any given walk. Elephant and Castle is surrounded by them.


----------



## Kevs (Jul 2, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> On another note, has anyone noticed the smell of spunk coming from a certain tree that is currently in bloom around most London parks (particularly strong when I cycle past Kennington park)? What species is this spunky tree?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 2, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> In other news [unless I missed it elsewhere] - did anybody else notice a young woman actually inside that big fake popcorn 'vending machine' they've put at the end of Tunstall Road? There was a queue of [mostly men] waiting to buy her wares. I found it utterly chilling. The same company has stuck pink plastic on the side of Morley's - and yesterday there was a weird gang of young people on Boris bikes blocking the same bit. I walked up to a guy with a camera to ask about it and realised it was a pretend flash mob, they were making an advert. So perhaps the queue of men buying popcorn were also fake... but anyway, I wondered what anyone else thought [and if anybody else feels inclined to go and deface that box with some choice feminist graffiti?]


 pop - porn?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 2, 2015)

Kevs said:


>



well remembered!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 2, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> In other news [unless I missed it elsewhere] - did anybody else notice a young woman actually inside that big fake popcorn 'vending machine' they've put at the end of Tunstall Road? There was a queue of [mostly men] waiting to buy her wares. I found it utterly chilling. The same company has stuck pink plastic on the side of Morley's - and yesterday there was a weird gang of young people on Boris bikes blocking the same bit. I walked up to a guy with a camera to ask about it and realised it was a pretend flash mob, they were making an advert. So perhaps the queue of men buying popcorn were also fake... but anyway, I wondered what anyone else thought [and if anybody else feels inclined to go and deface that box with some choice feminist graffiti?]


ahhh, that explains that then, Isaw the cyclists holding up a bus, and then noticed it was a pop corn bus on my home past Jamm last night. enough cyclists to be a thing, without actually looking like a thing.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> The new grass never looks very green - don't think it ever gets to recover between all the many events and vehicles on it.



The poor condition of the grass is due to Council and TFL cannot agree who is responsible for the maintenance of the grass.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Look how many trees and greenery we've lost:
> 
> View attachment 73437



If the Council had just taken away the railings in Windrush Square and opened it a bit it would have been cheaper and easier. 

Do u remember the fountain as well? Its not in these photos.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> If the Council had just taken away the railings in Windrush Square and opened it a bit it would have been cheaper and easier.
> Do u remember the fountain as well? Its not in these photos.


The fountain you are talking about was put in in 1986 during the short reign of Linda Bellos - when they closed the public toilets.
I think it was removed around 1998 because Heather Rabbats didn't like all the clutter (fountain, planters). Her theory was these gave cover for anti social behaviour.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where in Brixton I might be able to buy a Tech Deck? 
Birthday fail


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 3, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Does anyone know where in Brixton I might be able to buy a Tech Deck?
> Birthday fail


Argos should have them

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerm/Tech+Deck.htm


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 3, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Argos should have them
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerm/Tech+Deck.htm


I had been relying on it but it seems that they don't stick them, that search brings up skateboards and accessories but not these little, pretend, finger skateboards


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 3, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I had been relying on it but it seems that they don't stick them, that search brings up skateboards and accessories but not these little, pretend, finger skateboards


On closer inspection your right, soz


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 3, 2015)

S'alright, I'm sure they used to sell them. I'm hoping that Morleys has them, if not then I'll have suffered my punishment by sitting on a bus in this weather


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 3, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> S'alright, I'm sure they used to sell them. I'm hoping that Morleys has them, if not then I'll have suffered my punishment by sitting on a bus in this weather



There is a toy shop in Herne Hill called Just Williams that may sell them. Give them a call.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 3, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> There is a toy shop in Herne Hill called Just Williams that may sell them. Give them a call.


Thanks for the tip.
Herne hill is a proper arse ache for me to get to. I'm going to give him an IOU for one instead. I'm sure he'll find that endearing...


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 3, 2015)

Lots of non-Argos stuff on ebay can be picked up from Argos. There's no delivery charge. Search for your item and select Free Click and Collect as the delivery option. There are 117 Tech Deck items with Click and Collect there at the moment  http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f... deck&LH_BOPIS=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684 After you put the item in the basket you choose the Argos branch.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 3, 2015)

Lovely lightning show over Herne Hill right now.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> editor will be pleased to know Ese Music is playing our street party on Saturday.
> 
> Award-winning real ales, Hophead and West Sussex, from the Dark Star brewery will be on tap.
> 
> ...



Just thought would give this a bump. 

Lot on tomorrow. May try to drop by.


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Lovely lightning show over Herne Hill right now.


Lots of lighting with little thunder to start with, but now the rain and thunder appear


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Lovely lightning show over Herne Hill right now.



Thunder in LJ now and rain. Its a relief. 

Now really heavy rain and lightening.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2015)

Lovely flash just now, more or less over the Tulse Hill road.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2015)

Weird, usually the weather strikes midway through our street party. Not before it


----------



## Smick (Jul 4, 2015)

There was just a very close one. Really close.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Weird, usually the weather strikes midway through our street party. Not before it


It'll probably be clear in time for your street party.  I hope so, anyway.  

If not, a bit of shared mild discomfort does wonders to bring people together, so it's not all bad.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jul 4, 2015)

Bejaysus, Mary and Joseph! This is the best lightening I've ever seen [about 20 actual forks striking Brixtontown from my garden!]
Totally thrilling!
And it did occur to me - this rain will wash the pish from my road [I mean the actual piss, not *hipsters* or whatever]


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> <snip> it did occur to me - this rain will wash the pish from my road [I mean the actual piss, not *hipsters* or whatever]


Enjoy the relatively clean smell tomorrow.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2015)

Has it stopped yet?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Has it stopped yet?


Not quite, it's tailing off though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2015)

Still rumbling away in the background...


----------



## Winot (Jul 4, 2015)

Just rang Abbey Cars to book a minicab from Brixton to Covent Garden tonight (my mum is down and recovering from a broken leg and finding walking difficult). 

£31 

She's getting the bus...


----------



## Smick (Jul 4, 2015)

What about the Keen Group? 

I think they are quite well priced. A local driver will have to drop your mum into Convent Garden, then drive back out to Brixton for his next job, so you're paying twice as much.

Someone like the Keen Group will get another pickup in town so it shouldn't cost as much.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2015)

There's a big listing of Brixton cabs here:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/taxi-lis...-services-in-and-around-brixton-south-london/


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2015)

Winot said:


> Just rang Abbey Cars to book a minicab from Brixton to Covent Garden tonight (my mum is down and recovering from a broken leg and finding walking difficult).
> 
> £31
> 
> She's getting the bus...


Mrs Tee swears by Uber when she has to get a cab nowadays


----------



## Rushy (Jul 4, 2015)

Yep. Got back from Islington with Uber for under 20 last weekend. Usually pretty cheap.

 That said, they quoted just under 14 from the Sun in Camberwell to Herne Hill last week on a week night and it cost £7ish in a black cab.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 4, 2015)

Winot said:


> Just rang Abbey Cars to book a minicab from Brixton to Covent Garden tonight (my mum is down and recovering from a broken leg and finding walking difficult).
> 
> £31
> 
> She's getting the bus...



Usually costs me £19-ish quid from Tulse Hill to Liverpool St station using Brown's Cars of Tulse Hill. £31 is markedly steep, IME.


----------



## Winot (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah last time I went up to town (with Abbey) it was £18. I wonder whether they've adjusted their prices to account for the Oval roadworks.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 4, 2015)

Well done leanderman. Brilliant party. Fire brigade currently driving kids wild with their hoses. Great music so far. Ella and the Blisters on soon.

Big mistake letting the Hop Head run dry though!!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Well done leanderman. Brilliant party. Fire brigade currently driving kids wild with their hoses. Great music so far. Ella and the Blisters on soon.
> 
> Big mistake letting the Hop Head run dry though!!


Just got home as the little one was running out of steam.   Was fantastic. Great day out and bumped into loads of people I hadn't seen for ages. 

BTW - am still available to sing little donkey but it'll have to wait until after bedtime now


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2015)

The Granville Market Space seems to have vanished.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 4, 2015)

editor said:


> The Granville Market Space seems to have vanished.


they had applied for a licence 
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1868.pdf
maybe it was refused


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 4, 2015)

Is this real? Genuine question. No mention of Women's toilets.


----------



## 299 old timer (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks leanderman for the alert here, popped down for an hour, a good thing going on!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 4, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> Is this real? Genuine question. No mention of Women's toilets.
> View attachment 73624


No, not unless women can aim into a popup pissoir - can't find a pic of it but it looks like this one  

There is some community scheme allowing non customers to use the loos in MacDonalds I think.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 4, 2015)

You SpamMisery  suggested I was a crystal meth user in last month's thread.
Would you like to extrapolate or row back from that comment?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Thanks leanderman for the alert here, popped down for an hour, a good thing going on!



Good times


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> they had applied for a licence
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1868.pdf
> maybe it was refused


It will be a real shame if it's gone. It was a rare thing in Brixton these days: an affordable new market not aimed at foodie tourists.


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Good times
> 
> View attachment 73627



Need a bit od Blade New Order Remix Confusion to bring that to life 



Or we could go traditional with the Cult


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 4, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You SpamMisery  suggested I was a crystal meth user in last month's thread.
> Would you like to extrapolate or row back from that comment?



If you mean explain, it was a play on words.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2015)

The grass surely is in a rum old state.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 4, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> If you mean explain, it was a play on words.



You need to withdraw the comment by way of apology.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Well done leanderman. Brilliant party. Fire brigade currently driving kids wild with their hoses. Great music so far. Ella and the Blisters on soon.
> 
> Big mistake letting the Hop Head run dry though!!



The big kids (myself and quimcunx) were running around under the water.  My daughter loved the bouncy castle and we had a great time.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 5, 2015)

What fun we had, we were off our tits on sugar, running free along the roads we own, then we got splashed with tap water but someone said don't worry, so we didn't and then we carried on being free and then we went dizzy and mummy and daddy were drinking and counting their capital gains.
They told us not to play with those people so we didn't.
We didn't see the thirsty people.

You fucking saw us ok.
You always see us.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 5, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> If you mean explain, it was a play on words.



Ok.
One last time.
Apologise for the remark.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 5, 2015)

We opened it all. Blacks were running free.
We were told they were claiming it all.
Even in the 70's.
We had to gentrify them.
We had to learn and fight.
Black & white.
Unite & vote Tory and then kill yourself.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 5, 2015)

We can carry on with this shit for a bit or we can go passive aggressive Tory lesbian.


----------



## gdubz (Jul 5, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We can carry on with this shit for a bit or we can go passive aggressive Tory lesbian.


What is that?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 5, 2015)

gdubz said:


> What is that?



Are you a Tory?


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jul 5, 2015)

Mr Dexter, I don't quite understand what you mean, though I appreciate your acid poetry. I guess you may have been also at the Leander street party? If so, I'm sorry I didn't recognise you to say hello - I arrived alone and looked for other Urbs...

My point is - what a wonderful party Leanderman put on! It was like a real proper mini-festie without having to traipse to *Glasto* or whatever - brilliant music, brilliant dancing, strangers smiling at each other, the kiddies running riot in total safety where we all looked out for others' kids.. a genuinely ace day. Reminds me why I do love Brixton. Thanks so much Leanderman, you made several hundred people very happy today. It really was great.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 5, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Mr Dexter, I don't quite understand what you mean, though I appreciate your acid poetry. I guess you may have been also at the Leander street party? If so, I'm sorry I didn't recognise you to say hello - I arrived alone and looked for other Urbs...
> 
> *My point is - what a wonderful party Leanderman put on!* It was like a real proper mini-festie without having to traipse to *Glasto* or whatever - brilliant music, brilliant dancing, strangers smiling at each other, the kiddies running riot in total safety where we all looked out for others' kids.. a genuinely ace day. Reminds me why I do love Brixton. Thanks so much Leanderman, you made several hundred people very happy today. It really was great.



It's a fair point for that class of person.
I have never touched a Class A drug.
I come from another class.
When we close the streets we get arrested.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> they had applied for a licence
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1868.pdf
> maybe it was refused


Equally they might have been advised they can't traded until a licence is approved.
I had assumed they had decamped to Leander Road. Obviously not, or someone would have noticed.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2015)

Some photos here: 






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/bunting-brass-and-beer-leander-road-street-party-photos/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 5, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We can carry on with this shit for a bit or we can go passive aggressive Tory lesbian.


This is not on. Please sort it out.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jul 5, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's a fair point for that class of person.
> I have never touched a Class A drug.
> I come from another class.
> When we close the streets we get arrested.



I certainly don't want to get into any kind of argument with you, but I'm not sure what 'that class of person' means? I don't think you know me - or if you were referring to me? There seemed to be plenty of people of all ages, colours and classes at the street party. And I don't take class A drugs either, nor did I see evidence of that. Anyway - peace.


----------



## elmpp (Jul 5, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We opened it all. Blacks were running free.
> We were told they were claiming it all.
> Even in the 70's.
> We had to gentrify them.
> ...


Moron


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2015)

A social enterprise is offering a £10 walking tour of Brixton with a homeless guide.


> *Immediate release on 6 July 2015Award-winning tours with homeless guides return to Brixton and London Bridge *
> 
> Unseen Tours, the social enterprise that offers alternative London walking tours with homeless and formerly homeless guides, has relaunched its Brixton tour after an 18-month break from the area. It also plans to introduce a new London Bridge itinerary this summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 6, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Moron



What's that word you're forever posting? Oh yeah...Yawn


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Moron


Dexter is sharper than you, and does more for Brixton and the surrounding area - so if he's a moron, what are you?


----------



## elmpp (Jul 6, 2015)

Those posts were moronic


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Those posts were moronic


Almost all of your 'contributions' to this forum seem to be posts either attacking someone or FAQ-busting one line posts. Stop now please. Thanks.


----------



## elmpp (Jul 6, 2015)

He suggested people go kill themselves.

I call him a moron


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyway enjoyed my late Sat visit to leanderman street party. Good to see some Urbs there.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2015)

Brixton Rec Users Group newsletter.

If you want to go on the BRUG email list please email to recusergroup@btinternet.com


----------



## leanderman (Jul 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Anyway enjoyed my late Sat visit to leanderman street party. Good to see some Urbs there.



Thanks for coming. Apologies for being too drunk to make any sense


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Thanks for coming. Apologies for being too drunk to make any sense


Sorry I didn't make it this year - BTW if you were that drunk, you'd probably earnt it with all the hassle you had before the day as well as during it.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 6, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Sorry I didn't make it this year - BTW if you were that drunk, you'd probably earnt it with all the hassle you had before the day as well as during it.


He didn't appear very drunk but had defiantly earned it for putting on a really fantastic day.


----------



## se5 (Jul 7, 2015)

The Labour candidates to be London Assembly Member for Lambeth and Southwark (after Valerie Shawcross said she would stand down at the next election) are gradually revealing themselves - current Lambeth cabinet member Florence Nosegbe is the latest to declare herself complete with website http://www.florencenosegbe.com/ with enlightening "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua..." sections for key policy areas - always interesting to know

Apparently Matthew Bennett is also interested http://insidecroydon.com/2015/05/22/is-it-jobs-for-the-boys-as-shawcross-stands-down-at-city-hall/ - another job to add to his current three


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2015)

se5 said:


> The Labour candidates to be London Assembly Member for Lambeth and Southwark (after Valerie Shawcross said she would stand down at the next election) are gradually revealing themselves - current Lambeth cabinet member Florence Nosegbe is the latest to declare herself complete with website http://www.florencenosegbe.com/ with enlightening "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua..." sections for key policy areas - always interesting to know
> 
> Apparently Matthew Bennett is also interested http://insidecroydon.com/2015/05/22/is-it-jobs-for-the-boys-as-shawcross-stands-down-at-city-hall/ - another job to add to his current three


I thought Florence got married last year and had been using her married name?
https://www.linkedin.com/pub/florence-eshalomi/2b/5b6/8b5


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 8, 2015)

I thought that it was to be an all female list? Can't find anything to support this though.

Jacko and the boys will be upset


----------



## Maharani (Jul 8, 2015)

I went down to the street party but much later than I hoped. I couldn't identify any Urbs which was a shame. We need badges!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I went down to the street party but much later than I hoped. I couldn't identify any Urbs which was a shame. We need badges!


"Badges? Badges? We don't need no stinkin badges!
Too civilised, too cissified, I want to be a savage."


----------



## Gniewosz (Jul 8, 2015)

Short video released by BFI from 1924... Brixton windmill shown at around 2:25
http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-londons-outer-ring-1924/


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Short video released by BFI from 1924... Brixton windmill shown at around 2:25
> http://player.bfi.org.uk/film/watch-londons-outer-ring-1924/


Good find! I've shared it here - http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/...rixton-windmill-in-archive-1924-film-footage/


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just had a mildly exasperating 25 minute phone call from ComRes.

Turned out to be surveying attitudes to the Garden Bridge, though the lead-in to this was about attitudes to transport and parks in London - and housing - though comments about social housing were not accepted.

Wonder who was paying for this survey? Lambeth/Mayor of London/Joanna Lumley - maybe all three?

Must learn to put the phone down and just watch the news.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone know if the Give And Take market will be a regular event?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 9, 2015)

I asked that and was told it was a one-off to promote the new Brixton Pound card thingy.  It was good, wasn't it? I got two great books and gave a pile of books and games which were snapped up, plus a Paul Smith shirt which now adorns one of the drinkers.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I asked that and was told it was a one-off to promote the new Brixton Pound card thingy.  It was good, wasn't it? I got two great books and gave a pile of books and games which were snapped up, plus a Paul Smith shirt which now adorns one of the drinkers.


It was nice to have something happening that wasn't all about profit and corporate marketing. More please!


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

Yet another chain restaurant moves into Brixton:
Brasilian barbecue themed chain of restaurants Cabana to open Brixton branch at Bon Marché in September



> “Brixton has a thriving eating out scene and the Brixton locals seem to have a real appetite and excitement to try something new and different,” comments Cabana co-founder Jamie Barber.
> 
> “Our blend of bold flavours, cocktails and the energy of Brasil will hopefully be a welcome addition to the neighbourhood.


It's run by Jamie Barber, who also owns the Hush Brasseries Group and founded restaurant ventures Sake no Hana, the Villandry, and Kitchen Italia.







The son of the founder of one of the UK's biggest property asset groups, he certainly talks the city boy language:


> The new investment will go towards national expansion of both chains with three further openings expected for Cabana by the end of the year including a flagship site at the O2 Arena, with a fourth Hush restaurant in the pipeline.
> 
> Barber discussed the multi-million deal: “We have a significant war chest to be used to expand both brands.
> 
> “Brazil is certainly flavour of the month, and our brasseries are performing strongly. Our combined turnover is knocking on the door of £20m, and we feel that the climate is right for us to push forward with both brands.”


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 9, 2015)

> We have a significant war chest



Nice. OK Jamie Barber, if you want a war, that's what you'll get. I'll find out what you're paying for your new premises in Brixton, and if I think you're pricing out anyone who respects our community, I'll recommend you for the Foxtons treatment.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh, how the Village has changed. A really talented local girl turned up to busk last night with an acoustic guitar. Gets promptly turfed out. 

Plays outside the Prince of Wales. They pay her.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Nice. OK Jamie Barber, if you want a war, that's what you'll get. I'll find out what you're paying for your new premises in Brixton, and if I think you're pricing out anyone who respects our community, I'll recommend you for the Foxtons treatment.


I think this is the premises at the back of the Bon Marche building which Antic were going to take a couple of ears ago - then backed out of.
I think you should simmer down a bit. The place has been on the market for a long time.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 9, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think this is the premises at the back of the Bon Marche building which Antic were going to take a couple of ears ago - then backed out of.
> I think you should simmer down a bit. The place has been on the market for a long time.


About ten years iirc.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think this is the premises at the back of the Bon Marche building which Antic were going to take a couple of ears ago - then backed out of.
> I think you should simmer down a bit. The place has been on the market for a long time.


Part of that was supposed to be opening as a Drink, Shop & Do cafe/shop in 2013. Perhaps the asking rent just went up and up and up until it only became affordable for multi million chains with a war chest?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Part of that was supposed to be opening as a Drink, Shop & Do cafe/shop in 2013. Perhaps the asking rent just went up and up and up until it only became affordable for multi million chains with a war chest?


Surely they don't double the rent every time someone gets a drinks licence?
That sounds more like Network Rail.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, how the Village has changed. A really talented local girl turned up to busk last night with an acoustic guitar. Gets promptly turfed out.
> 
> Plays outside the Prince of Wales. They pay her.



There was a good busker in the village courtyard a couple of Saturday's ago - played for a couple of hours and seemed to be getting on well with the security - even had them singing along at one point.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 9, 2015)

Theres a lovely view out from that place when it becomes a restuarant:


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 9, 2015)

That place has been empty for years. There's a hashtag on the side of the building which I kept forgetting to google to find out what it was #wearebrasil.  Now I know


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> There was a good busker in the village courtyard a couple of Saturday's ago - played for a couple of hours and seemed to be getting on well with the security - even had them singing along at one point.


Perhaps they were 'approved.'


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> That place has been empty for years. There's a hashtag on the side of the building which I kept forgetting to google to find out what it was #wearebrasil.  Now I know


"We" not being Barber, of course. But his thoughts are with the poor Brazilians. It's a "people's restaurant" you see.


> But do not expect to see pictures of the opening nights in society magazines. Cabana is a people’s restaurant, which is ironic, because the owner, Jamie Barber, has a career defined by celebrities...
> 
> First, he was an entertainment lawyer, whose clients included Sir David Frost and Franco Zeffirelli, the film director. Then he founded Hush, the celebrity West End restaurant, where Victoria Beckham mixed cocktails on the opening night in 1999.
> 
> ...


----------



## jn2c (Jul 9, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Theres a lovely view out from that place when it becomes a restuarant:
> View attachment 73827


That view will change as well ...
http://squireandpartners.com/architecture/refurbishment/the-department-store-brixton/


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 9, 2015)

jn2c said:


> That view will change as well ...
> http://squireandpartners.com/architecture/refurbishment/the-department-store-brixton/


That definately seems to be an improvement


----------



## Rushy (Jul 9, 2015)

jn2c said:


> That view will change as well ...
> http://squireandpartners.com/architecture/refurbishment/the-department-store-brixton/


I think that development is exciting but if it works - and I can't see why it wouldn't - possibly heralds a much bigger change in Brixton.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2015)

jn2c said:


> That view will change as well ...
> http://squireandpartners.com/architecture/refurbishment/the-department-store-brixton/


I note that someone has slashed the tyres on the car parked in front.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 9, 2015)

That whole section of Ferndale road (including the bit up to the new Balance Cafe) could do with a bit of sprucing up.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Perhaps they were 'approved.'



How would one tell? They didn't look that approved - didn't speak to security before setting up their amp etc. Perhaps the security staff just don't know what they're doing and are inconsistent?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2015)

jn2c said:


> That view will change as well ...
> http://squireandpartners.com/architecture/refurbishment/the-department-store-brixton/


The old fire station's gone for a burton then!

........ or maybe not - could be off left of the last developer's pictures.
Original view courtesy Brixton Buzz


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 9, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Original view courtesy Brixton Buzz



Brixton Buzz must've been around longer than I thought.........


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Brixton Buzz must've been around longer than I thought.........


I processed that picture using Photoshop v0.001 on a steam powered computer.


----------



## tompound (Jul 9, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Anyone know if the Give And Take market will be a regular event?



This was probably the most-asked question yesterday! It would be far easier to organise as a regular event, as it would give people more opportunities between markets to donate, and allow a bit more time for sorting etc. There is definitely potential to run it regularly, just need to consider a few logistics (mainly storage) and costings.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone know where the tennis will be shown on tv today?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 10, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know where the tennis will be shown on tv today?



Garden of the Effra - but depends on what time they open.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

Effra Hall Tavern was mighty busy last night with a great band. The Queen's was pretty wild too. Both felt like full-on old school Brixton nights.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2015)

Greebo said:


> "Badges? Badges? We don't need no stinkin badgers!
> Too civilised, too cissified, I want to be a savage."


and badgers?


----------



## Winot (Jul 10, 2015)

I noticed this morning that the Brixton's Rock fish and chip shop was being fitted out on Acre Lane 

(Website of parent company Brockley's Rock here.)


----------



## Greebo (Jul 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and badgers?


Badgers are welcomed in all of civilised society and discerning company - it's hardly worth being somewhere without badgers.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 10, 2015)

Winot said:


> I noticed this morning that the Brixton's Rock fish and chip shop was being fitted out on Acre Lane
> 
> (Website of parent company Brockley's Rock here.)


Ohh and they sell Rock Salmon.  So hard to find in this area.  Where abouts in Acre Lane?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Badgers are welcomed in all of civilised society and discerning company - it's hardly worth being somewhere without badgers.


without Badgers? i quite agree.


----------



## Winot (Jul 10, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Ohh and they sell Rock Salmon.  So hard to find in this area.  Where abouts in Acre Lane?



Opposite Lidl - where Hot Wok was.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 10, 2015)

Winot said:


> Opposite Lidl - where Hot Wok was.


Cheers.  Sounds good to me.   x


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

Got asked this: 


> 70s - Mad Mick from St. Martin's Est. nicked a plane from Biggin Hill & landed it in Brockwell. Can you find out anything?


Anyone know anything?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 10, 2015)

The street name thing is spreading to park names too now, then. Is nothing safe?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

teuchter said:


> The street name thing is spreading to park names too now, then. Is nothing safe?


Could have been worse. Could have been 'Brockers.'


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Could have been worse. Could have been 'Brockers.'



Would that make Dulwich Park 'Dullers' ?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

Burger park


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2015)

Rusk Park.


----------



## ash (Jul 10, 2015)

I asked my daughter (11 and born and bred here) where she thought was most 'vibrant!!??' Brixton or Clapham? She said both.  I asked what the difference was. She said that 'Brixton is like itself' .   'Clapham is same - same'.  - says it all in my opinion .


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

Clapper Commer ffs.


----------



## ash (Jul 10, 2015)

I didn't realise I was being assessed?? 



BigMoaner said:


> Clapper Commer ffs.[/QUOTE


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

Nothing to do with your post.  I was changing park names through boredom, az per the original"brokers"


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

In fort heath today We've had a car robbery in daylight at knife point today and someon critically ill after being stabbed last night. Is gentrification any good at getting rid of this sort shit?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

ash said:


> I didn't realise I was being assessed??


You're not.


----------



## ash (Jul 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> You're not.


Phew I triple checked that post for spelling - what is a clapper commer?

Is Th Heath in the throes of gentrification?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 10, 2015)

Larkers Parkers yah !


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't know what a clapper commer is, tbh. But it's an even more rubbish one than Brockers. 

Th is probably one of two or three areas in south London that has almost completely missed gentrification. Pretty quiet and suburban tbh with real pockets of deprivation mixed in. No real young prof community tO speak of tho.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

Decent houses with gardens for 300k and a 15 minute drive to Brixton and 20mins to victoriA on the rattler.


----------



## ash (Jul 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Decent houses with gardens for 300k and a 15 minute drive to Brixton and 20mins to victoriA on the rattler.



In the 80's my ex lived with his  folks just of clapham common, they had just moved to the Heath (off green lane)?when I met him.  Clapham was a pretty grim place then, although I thought Thornton Heath was as well. Things have massively changed in both areas.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 10, 2015)

ash said:


> In the 80's my ex lived with his  patents


In the 80s I lived with my parents


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> In fort heath today We've had a car robbery in daylight at knife point today and someon critically ill after being stabbed last night. Is gentrification any good at getting rid of this sort shit?


 Don't think so.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2015)

Saw this in SLP and also in ES




> A south London borough is vying for new powers to ban "hippy crack" from its streets, claiming the government's proposed law against distributing so-called legal highs does not go far enough.
> 
> If Lambeth Council gets its way, anyone found in possession of laughing gas canisters or a number of other intoxicating substances could end up hauled before the courts.
> 
> ...



I am not much of a user of highs myself. What I object to is the miserable New Labour enthusiasm to use ASB type laws to spoil (younger) peoples fun.

There is one of the Councils "consultation" here. Its online and short. I said no thanks.

It ends on Monday. Please do object.

I also object to this new refinement to ASBOs for civil liberty reasons.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

ash said:


> In the 80's my ex lived with his  folks just of clapham common, they had just moved to the Heath (off green lane)?when I met him.  Clapham was a pretty grim place then, although I thought Thornton Heath was as well. Things have massively changed in both areas.


Thornton heath homes a lot of council tennants, alot of HMO and a lot of homeowners who are pretty skint lower middle class/working class. It's a very working class town basically. Some issues with gangs here and there. But also full of good families who are raising good kids etc.  No way would I call it rough in the anti social drug way etc, just a bit run down.


----------



## ash (Jul 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> In the 80s I lived with my parents


I still live with my patents 
HTD344 - invisible paint.  
SEUIOYJ- TV wallpaper


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

ash said:


> I still live with my patents
> HTD344 - invisible paint.
> SEUIOYJ- TV wallpaper


Post of the thread


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Don't think so.


Three stabbed I hear.  Three. One almost dead. All youngsters.  All in the same fight. Life goes on i suppose.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2015)

This I assume - though article says all were over 20, and one person involved was 39
http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/ne...bing_in_Thornton_Heath_as__attempted_murder_/


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 11, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> What I object to is the miserable New Labour enthusiasm to use ASB type laws to spoil (younger) peoples fun.



I'm not against younger people having fun. I just wish they would be a lot tidier.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this in SLP and also in ES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> I'm not against younger people having fun. I just wish they would be a lot tidier.


So let's lobby for some extra bins and fine offenders if they litter. Oh, wait, there's already laws for that.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 11, 2015)

There was a rumour going round the Albert the other night that the Ritzy is to be turned into a Morrisons. I think I may have found the source: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cnthings/6912567225
http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/41296


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> In fort heath today We've had a car robbery in daylight at knife point today and someon critically ill after being stabbed last night. Is gentrification any good at getting rid of this sort shit?



Nope.


----------



## Winot (Jul 11, 2015)

Winot said:


> I noticed this morning that the Brixton's Rock fish and chip shop was being fitted out on Acre Lane
> 
> (Website of parent company Brockley's Rock here.)



Chap inside says opening this Monday or Tuesday all being well.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> <snip>I am not much of a user of highs myself. What I object to is the miserable New Labour enthusiasm to use ASB type laws to spoil (younger) peoples fun.
> 
> There is one of the Councils "consultation" here. Its online and short. I said no thanks.
> 
> ...


Done.  In any case, if somebody's behaving like an antisocial arsehole, the substance they've taken (or not) is irrelevant; they can be done for antisocial behaviour etc under laws which already exist.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 11, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> There was a rumour going round the Albert the other night that the Ritzy is to be turned into a Morrisons. I think I may have found the source <snip>


Good work, the searchfu is strong in this one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this in SLP and also in ES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a load of shit, isn't it? 
The hypocrisy from both the council and the police is pretty rich, too. They want to tackle users of legal substances of one type (legal highs), while only very lightly doing *anything* about the street-pissing, fountain-vomiting, foghorn-yelling drinks tourists who spill out of Lambeth's drinkeries between 2am and 6am.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2015)

The Albert closed early last night because of a power cut that affected the House of Bottles and the 414 too.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 11, 2015)

What's the timings for today's and tomorrow's art fair please?


----------



## shygirl (Jul 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Got asked this:
> Anyone know anything?



Not sure if its the same person, but I know someone who was an acquaintance of his.  Not sure I'd want to write anything here about what I was told.

Crimewatch put out a search for info on someone called 'Mad Mick' some years ago, asking for info on the murderer Peter Tobin.  Seems he got in touch and gave them useful info.  The name stuck cos the person I know mentioned his name a few times.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 11, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Done.  In any case, if somebody's behaving like an antisocial arsehole, the substance they've taken (or not) is irrelevant; they can be done for antisocial behaviour etc under laws which already exist.


Spot on.  Which is exactly what I said when I responded a few days ago.

Also: _"Have you personally been directly affected by Anti-Social Behaviour which is linked to “legal highs”?"_ is a fucking stupid question.  Unless they're throwing NO2 canisters at your head how would you know?  And how would you know whether it was the legal high that was making them do it or whether they were just twats?

And not only that, when you are asked to explain why you think they should or shouldn't be tackled, you get about 50 characters, which is about 1/2 the length of this sentence. Nobody can be expected to put forward a reasoned argument with those restrictions.  There is an art to designing a questionnaire.  Whoever wrote that one should hang their head in shame.

eta: In fact I'm going to write and tell them.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 11, 2015)

London Live (on Freeview) are doing two interesting things: they are showing a lot of early Ealing Studios films that don't normally get an airing; and, currently, they are showing a series of London documentaries from the BFI.

Currently on is 'We Are The Lambeth Boys', an interesting hour-long documentary, featuring members of Alford House Youth Club in Kennington going about their lives in the 1950s.

Just from the point of view of the historical street-scenes, it's worth watching.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 11, 2015)

We _Were_ the Lambeth Boys is a great watch as well:


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> I'm not against younger people having fun. I just wish they would be a lot tidier.



I know

I didn’t understand why I kept seeing these canisters around until seeing Gilbert and George.


----------



## ash (Jul 11, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I know
> 
> I didn’t understand why I kept seeing these canisters around until seeing Gilbert and George.
> 
> ...


----------



## ash (Jul 11, 2015)

Embarrassingly I thought they were from soda stream or those old fizzy water siphons from the 60's - I thought it was a retro revival thing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2015)

Sirena said:


> London Live (on Freeview) are doing two interesting things: they are showing a lot of early Ealing Studios films that don't normally get an airing; and, currently, they are showing a series of London documentaries from the BFI.
> 
> Currently on is 'We Are The Lambeth Boys', an interesting hour-long documentary, featuring members of Alford House Youth Club in Kennington going about their lives in the 1950s.
> 
> Just from the point of view of the historical street-scenes, it's worth watching.



I know Peggy from that.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2015)

Went up to see the Urban art at Josephine Avenue today. On way back bumped into those nice people from "Small World Urbanism" who Brixton Green have recently booted out of Number 6 Somerleyton road. They have done one of there little positive imo interventions into public space by the Rec. Why Brixton Green decided to chuck this group out of Somerleyton is beyond me. There view on BG was rather understanding given what has happened to them.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this in SLP and also in ES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've objected. What a load of old nonsense.

Intoxicating substances defined as not including alcohol


----------



## Rushy (Jul 12, 2015)

Drugs are very bad for you. Word.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Drugs are very bad for you. Word.


If alcohol and tobacco are socially acceptable to use in public (in spite of being very bad for you and people around you), because they're legal and taxed, then everything should be legal, but taxed.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Jul 12, 2015)

editor said:


> So let's lobby for some extra bins and fine offenders if they litter. Oh, wait, there's already laws for that.



the 'consultation' doesn't actually contain any evidence, just a chat about the perceived problem. It reminds me of the mess they made a few years ago when they tried to restrict the closing hours of the pubs in Clapham on the Wandsworth road, their committee chucked that out because the 'evidence' the officers had was pants. Wonder if the same person is behind this? sounds more like a scheme to protect their jobs & pensions.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 12, 2015)

I've also objected - I mean how can they single this out, when booze is much more problematic?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

Meet Phonox (formerly Plan B) - a club "fuelled by emotion over social media" and opening in Brixton in Sept 2015 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/...onox-nightclub-launch-set-for-september-2015/ in Sept 2015


----------



## Dan U (Jul 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Meet Phonox (formerly Plan B) - a club "fuelled by emotion over social media" and opening in Brixton in Sept 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically that came up in my twitter feed earlier and I wondered what/where it was.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 13, 2015)

The Phonox website 'intro' looks like a sequence from last years Under the Skin film.

Can't be arsed waiting for anymore info.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

One DJ playing _all night lon_g might be a bit challenging.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

The amount of swishy marketing and PR companies ingrained in nu-Brixton enterprises is getting a bit overwhelming. One press release just offered a 'pre-made tweet' for me. How kind.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

Bit of archive 2009 footage.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 13, 2015)

editor said:


> One DJ playing _all night lon_g might be a bit challenging.


who for ?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> who for ?


The crowd and the DJ, I'd imagine!  I can't think of any DJ I want to hear for 6 hours solid.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 13, 2015)

editor said:


> The crowd and the DJ, I'd imagine!  I can't think of any DJ I want to hear for 6 hours solid.



......and the person who has to lug all the vinyl around. IIRC Andrew Weatherall used to play good  4 hour sets, and he is in Brixton soon
http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?668123


----------



## Kanda (Jul 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Meet Phonox (formerly Plan B) - a club "fuelled by emotion over social media" and opening in Brixton in Sept 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same people that got Electric Social isn't it? ES is going to be XOYO?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

Kanda said:


> Same people that got Electric Social isn't it? ES is going to be XOYO?


No, that's going to be a new branch of the Blues Kitchen. But, yes, same people.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/04/...o-open-up-in-former-electric-social-premises/


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jul 13, 2015)

Right, I've made me banner. Now off to the Cressingham protest. Say hello if you see me! [says 'Shame on you, Lambeth' and I plan to tie it to the railings]


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 13, 2015)

Can't believe there are 5 policemen outside fuckstons because of a handful of demonstrators outside town hall. Tax payers money well spent.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Can't believe there are 5 policemen outside fuckstons because of a handful of demonstrators outside town hall. Tax payers money well spent.



As ever, the OB don't fucking get it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2015)

The unthinkable has happened......... Iceland has introduced self service checkouts !!!


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The unthinkable has happened......... Iceland has introduced self service checkouts !!!


Noooo! I always like having quick chats with their check out staff.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Noooo! I always like having quick chats with their check out staff.


there are still some conventional check outs left but I think they will be in great demand...........


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Noooo! I always like having quick chats with their check out staff.



So did I. It was always friendly atmosphere in there.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The unthinkable has happened......... Iceland has introduced self service checkouts !!!



Please not in Iceland. One of the things I liked about it was that it had not gone down that road.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> 
> View attachment 74069


Airbnb advert.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Airbnb advert.


Depressingly disguised as some sort of activist DIY subverted billboard. Sigh.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2015)

They seem to have a new (slightly creepy) campaign based around extolling the kindness of people who will take cash in exchange for accommodation. And of course the kindness of Airbnb Inc. in taking their slice in commission.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2015)

teuchter said:


> They seem to have a new (slightly creepy) campaign based around extolling the kindness of people who will take cash in exchange for accommodation. And of course the kindness of Airbnb Inc. in taking their slice in commission.


They're all heart.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone know what this is?
> .




On the left there's a new Nigerian takeaway food place.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 15, 2015)

editor said:


> They're all heart.





> You can literally rock down to Electric Avenue in this punk, post-punk, and neo-punk neighbourhood.
> 
> Brixton embraces its unapologetically unpolished reputation. Evolving from a site of controversy and struggle during the 1990’s, Brixton has steadily increased its appeal without losing much of its cosmopolitan make-up. The neighbourhood replaces Britain’s acclaimed architecture and posh boutiques with homespun culture and more than a bit of crass. Invitingly alternative, the neighborhood’s energy emanates from the shops along Electric Avenue to the art galleries, local markets, and pop-up restaurants in Brixton Village Market.



https://www.airbnb.co.uk/locations/london/brixton


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> there are still some conventional check outs left but I think they will be in great demand...........


I predict a meltdown.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2015)

Belushi said:


> https://www.airbnb.co.uk/locations/london/brixton


Cash from chaos!


----------



## prunus (Jul 15, 2015)

Belushi said:


> https://www.airbnb.co.uk/locations/london/brixton



What the suffering fuck does



> The neighbourhood replaces Britain’s acclaimed architecture and posh boutiques with homespun culture and more than a bit of crass.



mean?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 15, 2015)

Who writes this tosh on airbnb? Someone who doesn't know London of course.



> Brixton, one of the oldest quarter of London, has everything.


----------



## MissL (Jul 15, 2015)

Changing the subject can I just say that The Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road is bloody brilliant. I can't believe I've been here all these years and have not been before. Proper, substantial bread that actually tastes of something. And £1.80 for a large loaf as opposed to £4.50 as charged by some of the ridiculous places in Market Row - Salon and Wild Caper I'm talking about you. It really is lovely too.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2015)

MissL said:


> Changing the subject can I just say that The Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road is bloody brilliant. I can't believe I've been here all these years and have not been before. Proper, substantial bread that actually tastes of something. And £1.80 for a large loaf as opposed to £4.50 as charged by some of the ridiculous places in Market Row - Salon and Wild Caper I'm talking about you. It really is lovely too.


I've never been very impressed with it. 10-15 years ago I lived nearby and would occasionally get some bread in there in the hope it was better than what I could get in the supermarket bakery but it never really was. Always seemed dry and stodgy. Bought a loaf from there last weekend (semi-accidentally) and found the same still to be true. I have been sawing my way through it all week.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> there are still some conventional check outs left but I think they will be in great demand...........



I wonder what will happen to the staff. Iceland was always good in having enough people on tills in busy times. Better than more upmarket places like M&S


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2015)

MissL said:


> Changing the subject can I just say that The Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road is bloody brilliant. I can't believe I've been here all these years and have not been before. Proper, substantial bread that actually tastes of something. And £1.80 for a large loaf as opposed to £4.50 as charged by some of the ridiculous places in Market Row - Salon and Wild Caper I'm talking about you. It really is lovely too.



The Wholefood shop in Atlantic road sell some of there bread.


----------



## MissL (Jul 16, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I've never been very impressed with it. 10-15 years ago I lived nearby and would occasionally get some bread in there in the hope it was better than what I could get in the supermarket bakery but it never really was. Always seemed dry and stodgy. Bought a loaf from there last weekend (semi-accidentally) and found the same still to be true. I have been sawing my way through it all week.



Yes it's definitely in the northern European (Scandi/ German) tradition of heavier breads hence the word 'substantial'. Has the look of a homemade loaf, surprisingly weighty for its size  Admittedly not to everyone's taste but I love it.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 16, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I've never been very impressed with it. 10-15 years ago I lived nearby and would occasionally get some bread in there in the hope it was better than what I could get in the supermarket bakery but it never really was. Always seemed dry and stodgy. Bought a loaf from there last weekend (semi-accidentally) and found the same still to be true. I have been sawing my way through it all week.


I agree. Always too dry. Also, I love sourdough.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 16, 2015)

Yep. I agree about their bread. Although I used to eat their cheese and onion pasties every day when they opened. Lovely.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Yep. I agree about their bread. Although I used to eat their cheese and onion pasties every day when they opened. Lovely.


agree about the c/o pasties, the vegetarian sausage rolls are very good too but I can't agree with our resident bread knockers..... only go there rarely now tho' because the De Lieto bakery is nearer and deffo the best bread bakers ever anywhere.....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 16, 2015)

Has the new fish & chip shop in Acre Lane opened yet?  If so,  anyone tried it?


----------



## Winot (Jul 16, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Has the new fish & chip shop in Acre Lane opened yet?  If so,  anyone tried it?



Yes it's opened. A mate said it was good but no details. Trying it ourselves tomorrow


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 16, 2015)

Winot said:


> Yes it's opened. A mate said it was good but no details. Trying it ourselves tomorrow


Let us know please.  Might try it myself.


----------



## ash (Jul 16, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Has the new fish & chip shop in Acre Lane opened yet?  If so,  anyone tried it?



It's good the grill hadn't arrived when we went so they were only frying but to order so nice and fresh. I'm veggie and the Houlumi and salad was massive (4 slices battered with loads of really nice salad - not just iceberg and cucumber). Chips were really good and I hear from the other half that the fish was good- a definite good addition to Acre Lane. 
We had laid on entertainment as well as a woman periodically peered through the door screaming about Raasclot white people taking away black peoples businesses in brixton.  Lol - I understood it was a Chinese takeaway before


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 16, 2015)

ash said:


> Chips were really good and I hear from the other half that the fish was good- a definite good addition to Acre Lane.



Sounds promising.  Cheers.


----------



## ash (Jul 16, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> agree about the c/o pasties, the vegetarian sausage rolls are very good too but I can't agree with our resident bread knockers..... only go there rarely now tho' because the De Lieto bakery is nearer and deffo the best bread bakers ever anywhere.....



Where is this De Lieto place you speak of??


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2015)

ash said:


> Where is this De Lieto place you speak of??


----------



## ash (Jul 16, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 74123



Thanks I go past there most days on the bus must get off and try it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2015)

ash said:


> Thanks I go past there most days on the bus must get off and try it.



Don't go too late, all the bread is baked fresh and it sells out most days
he also does pizza, cakes, sausage rolls, coffee and sit down meals
Italian cured/cooked meat and cheeses are available too !

e2a forgot sandwiches


----------



## Kevs (Jul 16, 2015)

kaff are doing the last of their mental bingo bingo nights tonight. great fun.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 17, 2015)

A&C Continental was closed at 5.30 last night when I went past. Have they gone on their summer break already?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 17, 2015)

ash said:


> Where is this De Lieto place you speak of??



Di Lieto is WONDERFUL. A family business with a strong Stockwell history. The olive bread is delightful.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I wonder what will happen to the staff. Iceland was always good in having enough people on tills in busy times. Better than more upmarket places like M&S


Hate those self service tills. The never fucking work either and you are waiting for a staff member to come and rescue the transaction.

The staff will no doubt be on less hours or lose their jobs.

Also I think one supermarket Morrissons maybe, are removing the self service tills. I had been hoping the others would follow.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 17, 2015)

Ms T said:


> A&C Continental was closed at 5.30 last night when I went past. Have they gone on their summer break already?


Yes


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

I can really recommend the Prince Of Wales late nights on Thursday. They were an excellent live band playing last night, with their last set at 3am! It's unpretentious, the bouncers are low key and friendly and it's free entry.


----------



## ash (Jul 17, 2015)

N


Mr Retro said:


> Yes


no they are open today


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2015)

I can recommend the Shrub and Shutter on Thursday nights.

Knock-out cocktails. Friendly place.

Owner seems a nice bloke, and he proved surprisingly local.


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 17, 2015)

ash said:


> N
> 
> no they are open today


going on holiday next week


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I can recommend the Shrub and Shutter on Thursday nights.
> 
> Knock-out cocktails. Friendly place.


The prices would certainly flatten many of the people living in the council estate opposite.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 17, 2015)

ash said:


> N
> 
> no they are open today


Hurrah! They were closed during the week and I did think it's a bit early for them .


----------



## T & P (Jul 17, 2015)

editor said:


> The prices would certainly flatten many of the people living in the council estate opposite.


And?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Has the new fish & chip shop in Acre Lane opened yet?  If so,  anyone tried it?



Very good. Friendly. Prices seems reasonable.

Lots of different fish to choose from. 

The calamari is very tasty indeed.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Very good. Friendly. Prices seems reasonable.
> 
> Lots of different fish to choose from.
> 
> The calamari is very tasty indeed.


What's the chippie called?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> What's the chippie called?



Brixton's Rock. It's on Acre Lane opposite Lidl, which is handy while you wait


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks leanderman, might try it later. Is it eat in or TA only?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like it's sister to Brockley's...


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Thanks leanderman, might try it later. Is it eat in or TA only?



Takeaway only. No delivery service. Cash only


----------



## Ms T (Jul 17, 2015)

ash said:


> N
> 
> no they are open today



They were closed for a funeral yesterday.  Closed from next Sunday for a month.


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Takeaway only. No delivery service. Cash only



Is the other chippy past Lidl (towards Clahm) by the pedestrian crossing still there?

Not the greatest (I'm a firm Benny's fan as best no nonsense like a Northern child loves chippy) but sub £5 for a fish n chips portion that's pretty good and you'd struggle to finish it's not too shabby!


----------



## ash (Jul 17, 2015)

I loved Bennys (and Benny and family) when we lived on North St but it's a bit of a schlep now.  He is a proper chippy and a TV star to boot


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2015)

ash said:


> I loved Bennys (and Benny and family) when we lived on North St but it's a bit of a schlep now.  He is a proper chippy and a TV star to boot



Benny's delivers, for a £3-ish charge


----------



## ash (Jul 17, 2015)

I kni


leanderman said:


> Benny's delivers, for a £3-ish charge[/QUO
> 
> I know but if I remember the minimum charge is more than we would spend.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> And?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 17, 2015)

editor said:


> The prices would certainly flatten many of the people living in the council estate opposite.



Equally, there are a million places, the prices of which, would "flatten" the patrons of the Shrub and Shutter. And further establishments which would price out the patrons of those places.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Equally, there are a million places, the prices of which, would "flatten" the patrons of the Shrub and Shutter. And further establishments which would price out the patrons of those places.


Thankfully, none of them are located outside the same council housing in one of London's most deprived wards. Which is the point.


----------



## Winot (Jul 17, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Is the other chippy past Lidl (towards Clahm) by the pedestrian crossing still there?
> 
> Not the greatest (I'm a firm Benny's fan as best no nonsense like a Northern child loves chippy) but sub £5 for a fish n chips portion that's pretty good and you'd struggle to finish it's not too shabby!



Yeah it's still there - was our go-to place due to laziness and you're right it's OK.

Our new go-to place is Brixton Rocks however - just (failed to) finish 3 portions between the 4 of us, and that's after a spin class at the Rec.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

I like the dreadfully punned Jimmy's Plaice on Coldharbour Lane. Huge portions, great prices.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Thankfully, none of them are located outside the same council housing in one of London's most deprived wards. Which is the point.



So it's the fact they are situated opposite "one of London's most deprived wards" you take issue with?


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jul 17, 2015)

Went to the last show of Ovalhouse Theatre week of introducing themselves to Brixton this evening - a performance written by the teens in response to the setting [Black Cultural Archives]. While the kids were sweetly amateur in some respects, the woman in charge of 'youth outreach' etc was quite inspiring - a Scouse like me, who's also travelled to the furthest reaches of the Highlands and Islands doing similar work there. All in all a stunning evening, not least because it was free and the sun decided to beam down heavily at last - and the setting in the courtyard had the grand old architecture of Windrush, the Town hall and Acre Lane stretching away above the show.

And in other good news: LAMBETH COUNTRY SHOW!!!! Too excited for words. I'm gonna wear my Save Cressingham T-shirt so please say hello [unless I've become a total Chucklehead by that point...]


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> So it's the fact they are situated opposite "one of London's most deprived wards" you take issue with?



Can you stop this winding up of the Ed.

Its also more than annoying me.


----------



## T & P (Jul 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Thankfully, none of them are located outside the same council housing in one of London's most deprived wards. Which is the point.


That'll certainly be a relief to the owners of C&F and other businesses in the Village and elsewhere, who aren't located right opposite a council estate in one of London's most deprived wards but were yet subjected to the same geographical-based criticism on many an occasion on here before.

So just to be clear, we should no longer expect to hear any price-based objections to a venue trading in the vicinity of a council estate in one of the most deprived wards in London, but only those directly opposite one. Correct?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> That'll certainly be a relief to the owners of C&F and other businesses in the Village and elsewhere, who aren't located right opposite a council estate in one of London's most deprived wards but were yet subjected to the same geographical-based criticism on many an occasion on here before.
> 
> So just to be clear, we should no longer expect to hear any price-based objections to a venue trading in the vicinity of a council estate in one of the most deprived wards in London, but only those directly opposite one. Correct?



I am not in good mood today.

One of the shopkeepers on that row of shops where Shrub and Shutter are was going onto me about the price of the cocktails and how an average working man cannot afford it.

It does cause resentment. Its not a peculiar obsession of some posters here.

The resentment is misplaced but for many its in their face. So its what they comment about.

The real issue is the increasing in your face inequality in London between the haves and the have nots. Its only going to get worse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2015)

fresh bespoke cocktails? what's wrong with the traditional, tried and tested ones, in particular long island iced tea?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 17, 2015)

And I thought we were now friends 

But in all seriousness, it's the lack of clarity over what is acceptable and what is not that causes the friction


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> That'll certainly be a relief to the owners of C&F and other businesses in the Village and elsewhere, who aren't located right opposite a council estate in one of London's most deprived wards but were yet subjected to the same geographical-based criticism on many an occasion on here before.
> 
> So just to be clear, we should no longer expect to hear any price-based objections to a venue trading in the vicinity of a council estate in one of the most deprived wards in London, but only those directly opposite one. Correct?


Not entirely sure what you're on about here.  Sorry.

But I don't like seeing a posh and pricey cocktail bar sat in front of Barrier Block. Feels to me a bit like they're rubbing gentrification - and their money - right in our faces. After all, the place certainly wasn't set up to offer anything to the estate.

But that's my opinion as someone who has to look out at it every day and see the stream of tourists coming down from the village. You're quite free to love it and graze away at its pricey snacks and jolly cocktails, of course.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Can you stop this winding up of the Ed.
> 
> Its also more than annoying me.


It's becoming more transparent now and he will be warned.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> And I thought we were now friends
> 
> But in all seriousness, it's the lack of clarity over what is acceptable and what is not that causes the friction


No, it's you constantly nitpicking away with your faux innocent questions and endlessly trying to score personal points while giving little regard to the issues at stake that's causing the friction. 

To some people, some of the issues are having a real negative impact on their lives and you treat it like a game.


----------



## T & P (Jul 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I am not in good mood today.
> 
> One of the shopkeepers on that row of shops where Shrub and Shutter are was going onto me about the price of the cocktails and how an average working man cannot afford it.
> 
> It does cause resentment. Its not a peculiar obsession of some poster here.


Not in a good mood myself, having just returned from a dear friend's funeral, gone far too early for anyone's liking.

The irony of it all is that I'm likely to share editor's dislike of the cocktail bar in question, and indeed many others regularly referenced in this forum. But I find the apparent urge to score points against a given business from every possible angle really grating, in particular when the angle in question seems to be unfair.

A poster reported having a good time at a certain venue that is not everyone's idea of a good time. This is something that is done on more or less a daily basis in this forum- that's what the general chat thread is pretty much about. I've no issue with someone opinioning on it. If they think the atmosphere is dreadful, the clientele obnoxious or the decor shit, that's fine of course. But when an argument that can actually be applied to pretty much every other business in the area- namely whether the poorest local residents could afford to patronise the venue in question- is put forward time after time as an attempt to criticise cetain venues, I don't think it's unfair to challenge it.

Personally, I wish the whole 'could the poorest residents of this  much deprived ward afford to go in' was either given a bit of a rest, or used for ALL bars and restaurants in Brixton- unless we've switched to those venues directly opposite council estates.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 17, 2015)

editor said:


> No, it's you constantly nitpicking away with your faux innocent questions and endlessly trying to score personal points while giving little regard to the issues at stake that's causing the friction.
> 
> To some people, some of the issues are having a real negative impact on their lives and you treat it like a game.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> Not in a good mood myself, having just returned from a dear friend's funeral, gone far too early for anyone's liking.
> 
> The irony of it all is that I'm likely to share editor's dislike of the cocktail bar in question, and indeed many others regularly referenced in this forum. But I find the apparent urge to score points against a given business from every possible angle really grating, in particular when the angle in question seems to be unfair.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. 

I very much agree with you. A lot of the new bars /restaurants look rather distasteful to me, but I accept I'm not the target market/audience.  There's not places in Brixton now that I feel welcome in, but that probably as much about my age as my budget.  I'm not especially happy about the way Brixton is changing - not happy the way the whole of London is changing. I'm not sure what to do about it but constantly going on about some places and their clientele doesn't seem to help anyone. It feels like chit chat deja vu.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 17, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Is the other chippy past Lidl (towards Clahm) by the pedestrian crossing still there?
> 
> Not the greatest (I'm a firm Benny's fan as best no nonsense like a Northern child loves chippy) but sub £5 for a fish n chips portion that's pretty good and you'd struggle to finish it's not too shabby!



Do you mean "mriffic Ish"? It never ceases to amaze me that it continues trading given that the half dozen food products available have usually been sitting under a heat lamp for a couple of hours apart from the chips which are generally anaemic. 

Having said that, the proprietor is lovely, the food is cheap, and I am also lazy.

I fear the coming of Brixton's Rock doesn't bode well for mriffic.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 17, 2015)

My dad died this morning, it was a massive heart attack.
I did not "engineer" anything thing about that.
I didn't know until lunchtime.

And then I tried to ride home on the A23 and licence number LC64 JJU hit me deliberately at a red light, she came from behind and then twice more cut into my path and tried to kill me just past Streatham Hill Overground.
It's all on my GoPro.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 17, 2015)

It's not right that you carry on the way that you do.
This entire Board is wrong.
This forum is vicious.
And I tried to belong to this?
I was out of my mind.
You are not Brixton.

You are a passenger on a vehicle, why don't you step off?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 74172
> fresh bespoke cocktails? what's wrong with the traditional, tried and tested ones, in particular long island iced tea?



Exactly. Baffled by the list, I asked for a tried and tested cocktail, which he gave me, for free.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 17, 2015)

Exactly.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> My dad died this morning, it was a massive heart attack.
> I did not "engineer" anything thing about that.
> I didn't know until lunchtime.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your dad Dexter. That's awful. And then all of the rest of it. Thoughts...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2015)

Maharani said:


> So sorry to hear about your dad Dexter. That's awful. And then all of the rest of it. Thoughts...



What they said about my mum was wrong.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> My dad died this morning, it was a massive heart attack. <snip>


Sorry that your dad's died and you've had a horrible day since then too.  Relieved you're still alive though.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 18, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> My dad died this morning, it was a massive heart attack.
> I did not "engineer" anything thing about that.
> I didn't know until lunchtime.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear this mate.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn't do anything to any of you people.
I just wanted to be one of you, can you understand that?
I thought you were to the left.
It is you that are moving away.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn't do anything to you, Dexter Deadwood, and can think of several people who could truthfully say that too.  I can also tell you that a lot of people have more than one good reason to be grateful for what you've done to help them.

As for "being one of you", the days of the Hatboy and his classing of people as "a regular" or "not a regular" based on who he'd seen in the Albert, are long gone.  Not sure if that's a good or bad thing as we never really got on (and never met in real life), but his heart was more or less in the right place.  You matter as much as anyone else does, and more than some.

This place has its trolls, personality clashes, etc, but it also has a lot more than that, and I wish you could see it.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 18, 2015)

editor said:


> I like the dreadfully punned Jimmy's Plaice on Coldharbour Lane. Huge portions, great prices.


Jimmy's is the best fish and chips in Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2015)

T & P said:


> Personally, I wish the whole 'could the poorest residents of this  much deprived ward' was either given a bit of a rest, or used for ALL bars and restaurants in Brixton- unless we've switched to those venues directly opposite council estates.



The point of my post was that these views are commonly heard by me off the boards.

Heard it up at the LJ masterplan consultation meeting on Thursday. Some at my table look at what is happening to Brixton are are afraid improvements to LJ could lead to same thing.

I also said that in the end its not the underlying problem.


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 18, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Jimmy's is the best fish and chips in Brixton.



Better than mriffic Ish? 

How does it compare to Rocks the new place? 

Ed mentioned it 3-6 months ago and as it's closer to me I'm tempted but..... 

Are the chips anaemic or nicely browned? Mushy peas? Plus the Northern long shot does it do chips n curry sauce/gravy in a tray?


----------



## Twattor (Jul 18, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Better than mriffic Ish?
> 
> How does it compare to Rocks the new place?
> 
> ...



Brixton's Rock not only does calamari; it also sells whitebait! No contest, I'm afraid. We have a winner!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2015)

How the fuck anyone can eat squid is beyond me, but it Jimmy's Place is currently closed (hopefully just for hols).


----------



## Rushy (Jul 18, 2015)

Yep. Squid. Nasty.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2015)

Love the way that the piece of kerb with the  bike pump has been left like this for months.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Love the way that the piece of kerb with the  bike pump has been left like this for months.
> 
> View attachment 74227



I do notice that the grass looks terrible, the water feature does not work properly and the stones are not cleaned. 

Compared to places I see in West End its looking run down and uncared for.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2015)

Meanwhile in Coldharbour Lane last night, it took about 6 cops to get one particularly rowdy fella into the van, which he then set about banging very loudly. He seemed inordinately angry.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 18, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I do notice that the grass looks terrible, the water feature does not work properly and the stones are not cleaned.
> 
> Compared to places I see in West End its looking run down and uncared for.



And the pavement strip lights went out a long time ago.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> And the pavement strip lights went out a long time ago.



You are right about that it was a good feature. I was wondering about that. If those strip lights were in my imagination. Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 19, 2015)

editor said:


> How the fuck anyone can eat squid is beyond me, but it Jimmy's Place is currently closed (hopefully just for hols).


I hope it's just for holidays but the lease has been available to buy on the shop for a while.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 19, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Better than mriffic Ish?
> 
> How does it compare to Rocks the new place?
> 
> ...


I'll have to give Brixton Rock a go but it'll have to very good to beat Jimmy's. Their portion cod & chips could comfortable feed a dozen.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 19, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> You are right about that it was a good feature. I was wondering about that. If those strip lights were in my imagination. Thanks for confirming that.



Also the rising bollards at the end of Rushcroft Road don't work

One or two of the bike racks are bent/damaged

And the litter bins are often split open and/or overflowing

Basically the whole square seems to have been abandoned by Lambeth Council


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2015)

editor said:


> How the fuck anyone can eat squid is beyond me, but it Jimmy's Place is currently closed (hopefully just for hols).


 Squid is fucking nice if cooked properly- something that the Mediterranean countries are far more adept at than Britain, admittedly.

Bocadillo de calamares from any of the bars around Plaza Mayor in Madrid= fucking yummers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2015)

So sorry about your Dad Dexter Deadwood and the horrific bike ride too.


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 20, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Equally, there are a million places, the prices of which, would "flatten" the patrons of the Shrub and Shutter. And further establishments which would price out the patrons of those places.




Personally I can't stand the place. Pretentious, mean portions. And I would hardly describe the owns as 'nice'.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, this is, err, interesting.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2015)

blameless77 said:


> Personally I can't stand the place. Pretentious, mean portions. And I would hardly describe the owns as 'nice'.


Oh, please do tell more.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, here's another. Coldharbour Lane is full of Germans.


----------



## Smick (Jul 21, 2015)

I think that if it had been proper animations of the routes in question, I might have watched it for more than 45 seconds.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think that if it had been proper animations of the routes in question, I might have watched it for more than 45 seconds.


I applaud your patience. You managed way longer than I.


----------



## Smick (Jul 21, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I applaud your patience. You managed way longer than I.


I realised something was up when people were getting on the wrong side of the bus, then it all went horribly wrong from there.

I'm not sure how long it would have held my attention if it had been the proper route.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2015)

Some pics from the Country Show after party at Hootannanny:

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/...ving-at-hootanannys-country-show-after-party/


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone happen to know if the flower stall outside the tube will deliver? To literally 8 mins walk away from them...would rather use them than online.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Anyone happen to know if the flower stall outside the tube will deliver? To literally 8 mins walk away from them...would rather use them than online.


One way to find out...  Otherwise, when and what do you need delivered?  A lot of urbanites live near enough that one of them might be able to do the legwork.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 21, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 74232
> 
> Meanwhile in Coldharbour Lane last night, it took about 6 cops to get one particularly rowdy fella into the van, which he then set about banging very loudly. He seemed inordinately angry.



There was a right pillock sitting at the front of the Albert on Saturday. I went out to cool down in that misty rain on the way back from watching Odyssey. By the time I had finished my pint, not long trust me, he had caused three rows on passers by and other customers.

One of the best ripostes I heard was when he commented to a young lad,  I bet you're in a boy band.
The young lad replied, I bet you get in a lot of fights.

Brilliant.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2015)

Clearly an u75 poster then.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Clearly an u75 poster then.


Endlessly picking fights for no good reason? Annoying people?  Yes, you could be right.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm going rock right down to the _latestchainhoteljustoffElectricAvenue_.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2015)

The wonderful Barrier Block at night...


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2015)

Just heard that planning committee have turned down the proposal to change of use of the old Granada minicab office ( where the antique shop was for a while) to restaurant use.

This change of use was opposed by Connaught Mansions residents and the local ward Cllr.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Just heard that planning committee have turned down the proposal to change of use of the old Granada minicab office ( where the antique shop was for a while) to restaurant use.
> 
> This change of use was opposed by Connaught Mansions residents and the local ward Cllr.


Was it to do with extraction units?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Just heard that planning committee have turned down the proposal to change of use of the old Granada minicab office ( where the antique shop was for a while) to restaurant use.
> 
> This change of use was opposed by Connaught Mansions residents and the local ward Cllr.


Good for them.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

Devastated to hear this story. Terrible news. My thoughts go out to Be and his family. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33618917


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Devastated to hear this story. Terrible news. My thoughts go out to Be and his family.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33618917



Ah, man...that's awful.

Poor Be.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

Struggling to muster up anything of a fuck here. 






> Christina Dixon (aka Brat Worst) is an animal activist, bass player and London Rollergirl living in Brixton. She is passionate about the DIY punk scene. Her friends tease her about coming from a posh private school but this doesn’t stop her drive for living life to the fullest.





> I went to a private school on a scholarship, I was really embarrassed, to have, you know, to have gone to private school. Yeah there's like a lot of anarchist politics within the punk scene and stuff and it's just kind of hilarious if you're involved with that but also went to a school where like Princess Charlotte used to live.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2015)

Double .


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2015)

Sounds like she'd be right at home on u75 tbh


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 23, 2015)

What's the problem? That she went to a private school on a scholarship?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> What's the problem? That she went to a private school on a scholarship?


No 'problem.' I just can't get excited about these kind of things, that's all. My opinion, if that's OK. Do you have one?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 23, 2015)

That's fine. Just seems a bit of an odd post in that case


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> What's the problem? That she went to a private school on a scholarship?



More likely that the _reportage_ is banal (which it is - it's barely a step onward from the sort of "society" bollocks journalism should have grown out of 50 years ago in this instance.
Why assume it's about private schooling, unless you have your own set of prejudices?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> That's fine. Just seems a bit of an odd post in that case


So you have no actual opinion, but you thought you may be able to stir things up a bit by projecting a divisive opinion on me. Please don't do it again because I'm getting really really tired of this shit. Thanks.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't know where you're getting that from. I was asking as I thought you were posting it in disapproval at something (as opposed to just stating your disinterest in it).


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Strange that she ACTUALLY lives in Herne Hill and has done for 5 years now and......

Her favourite Londoner is.... 



> For you, who is the ultimate Londoner?My housemate and friend, Jeremy. He recently got *described in Brixton Blog* as being a 'cultural leader' in the area, which naturally we terrorise him about relentlessly, but actually he's doing a huge amount for young people and grassroots music in London, which I really admire. There are hundreds of unsung community leaders slogging away in independent music and for their local communities in the face of countless cuts and a plethora of challenges like closing venues, lack of safe space, rising costs and accessibility. It is absolutely essential to engage young people in music and community arts to ensure London continues to be a hub of radical creativity and diversity.



http://www.1000londoners.com/londoners/christina-dixon/

Seams like a very intelligent young woman, with principles and desire to help others. 

But still the misogyny of an old fart has no bounds especially when sloppy quoting fits their ever small minded and depressing narrative!


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> But still the misogyny of an old fart has no bounds especially when sloppy quoting fits their ever small minded and depressing narrative!


Sorry, what 'misogyny' of which 'old fart'?


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Sorry, the 'misogyny' of which 'old fart'?



And we're off. 

*slow hand clap*


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> And we're off.
> 
> *slow hand clap*


If you're going to throw around accusations of misogyny and unprovoked personal insults then you can't complain if you get pulled about it. So please explain your post. Thanks.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Strange that she ACTUALLY lives in Herne Hill and has done for 5 years now and......
> 
> Her favourite Londoner is....
> 
> ...


And training to volunteer with BDMLR too! I know another very experience BDMLR volunteer in Brixton. Hard work at no notice with little or no recognition. 

Impressive local young woman. The post is needlessly and pointlessly nasty. Why anyone would choose to publish her story on a public forum captioned with couldn't give a fuck, is totally beyond me.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

For the record it's super-slickly produced videos with clichéd narratives that I have trouble mustering much of a fuck about. Brixton seems to be a honeypot for them now.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2015)

Rushy said:


> And training to volunteer with BDMLR too! I know another very experience BDMLR volunteer in Brixton. Hard work at no notice with little or no recognition.
> 
> Impressive local young woman. The post is needlessly and pointlessly nasty. Why anyone would choose to publish her story on a public forum captioned with couldn't give a fuck, is totally beyond me.


Jesus. Is there anything you won't twist to get some anti-editor mileage out of? I criticised the style of video. Not her.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2015)

Unbelievable - that some people can't see that selecting two quotes from the video subject about her schooling is so obviously a criticism of the style of video and not what the subject has to say. Some people round here really need to sort out their psychic divining skills.


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 23, 2015)

editor said:


> For the record it's super-slickly produced videos with clichéd narratives that I have trouble mustering much of a fuck about. Brixton seems to be a honeypot for them now.



If so why did you post a rather selective negative (and actually completely false and altered)  narrative of some poor young woman whos only crime seams to be having a video by young people for young people on the internet then? 

WTF has any of the above got to do with her education which unlike both your quotes about her being some posh privileged privately educated 2 seconds with google bring up the full quote showing she got that education by being *fucking intelligent* 



teuchter said:


> Unbelievable - that some people can't see that selecting two quotes from the video subject about her schooling is so obviously a criticism of the style of video and not what the subject has to say. Some people round here really need to sort out their psychic divining skills.



That just enhances the point about the shoddy video editing!


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Jesus. Is there anything you won't twist to get some anti-editor mileage out of? I criticised the style of video. Not her.


I meant pointlessly and needlessly nasty in a good way. _Surely _that's obvious?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Strange that she ACTUALLY lives in Herne Hill and has done for 5 years now and......
> 
> Her favourite Londoner is....
> 
> ...



None of which makes the _reportage_ pertaining to her any less banal. The piece could have been done, putting across exactly the same information, in a way that *didn't* read like a 3rd-rate Nigel Dempster name-drop-a-thon, but it wasn't. 



> But still the misogyny...



I do hope you can stand that claim up.



> ...of an old fart has no bounds especially when sloppy quoting fits their ever small minded and depressing narrative!



Oh dear.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2015)

Clickbait works again. What fools we are!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol this is bizarre even for U75.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jul 23, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> What's the problem? That she went to a private school on a scholarship?


You can only imagine the kind of fagging you have to do as a scholarship animal rights rollergirl at Roedean.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> You can only imagine the kind of fagging you have to do as a scholarship animal rights rollergirl at Roedean.



Be honest. You're really enjoying imagining it.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 23, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Brixton's Rock not only does calamari; it also sells whitebait! No contest, I'm afraid. We have a winner!



I wish to reconsider my original opinion.  Having spent the long trek back from Lords this evening fantasising about the calamari and taunting my companion about the lack of fish and chip shops up Brixton Hill, I arrived at Brixton's Rock at 10:05 to find it closed.  WTF?  10:05 on a Thursday night?!  This isn't Brockley; this is Brixton!  Some people don't wake up before then! 

Was saved by mriffic - a mountain of anaemic chips and a battered sausage so tough I had to use the bread knife to cut it.  All for £2.70.  Bargain.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 24, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I arrived at Brixton's Rock at 10:05 to find it closed.



Tried this new chip shop yesterday.  Chips were nice,  if a tad cold.  Fish was quite tasty.  My partner was mightily pissed off that they didn't sell chicken. He settled for the only chicken related item on the menu,   a chicken & mushroom pie.   However the pie tasted more of cheese than chicken.  As my partner can't stand cheese,  it went uneaten.
Partner wasn't impressed.  But I was ok with it.  Won't be going there too often.  It's quite expensive.  Just over £15 for fish, pie and two portions of chips.


----------



## Winot (Jul 24, 2015)

No excuse for cold chips.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 24, 2015)

Winot said:


> No excuse for cold chips.


Nope.  None at all.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> If so why did you post a rather selective negative (and actually completely false and altered)  narrative


For the record: not a single word was altered from the press release. Nothing was 'false' or 'altered.' Kindly apologise.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

Still no sign of Jimmy's Place reopening. If that turns into another exclusive yup cocktail bar, I'm dialling in Class War.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Still no sign of Jimmy's Place reopening. If that turns into another exclusive yup cocktail bar, I'm dialling in Class War.



Something needs to be done before Coldharbour Lane turns in to Upper Street :thumbs :


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Something needs to be done before Coldharbour Lane turns in to Upper Street :thumbs :


I think it's only a matter of time now. Once the Shunt'n'Shuts established a foothold, the path from the Villaaage was safely secured for disposable income tourists and nu-residents. Add in a pro-active police policy to clear away those pesky street drinkers who prefer to drink al fresco style, and it'll soon be looking like a shiny architect's drawing.


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 24, 2015)

they hit a new low a couple of weeks ago, singing Swing low (in a rugger bugger kind of way) about 1 in the morning 
(do I need planning for a machine gun nest?)


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> they hit a new low a couple of weeks ago, singing Swing low (in a rugger bugger kind of way) about 1 in the morning
> (do I need planning for a machine gun nest?)


It's a good job I wasn't within earshot of that.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Still no sign of Jimmy's Place reopening. If that turns into another exclusive yup cocktail bar, I'm dialling in Class War.



Hmmm

http://m.zoopla.co.uk/to-rent/comme...h_identifier=a527b7d54cf58e5bec7db99b5fd8cdbd


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Hmmm
> 
> http://m.zoopla.co.uk/to-rent/comme...h_identifier=a527b7d54cf58e5bec7db99b5fd8cdbd


*sobs


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2015)

editor said:


> *sobs


It was sublet before - for years. In fact I thought that chubby hard working young guy in there until about a year ago actually had the place. He certainly knew all about what was going on locally - and kept much longer hours.

Personally I question Jimmy's commitment (as several of my old bosses would have described it).


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It was sublet before - for years. In fact I thought that chubby hard working young guy in there until about a year ago actually had the place. He certainly knew all about what was going on locally - and kept much longer hours.
> 
> Personally I question Jimmy's commitment (as several of my old bosses would have described it).


He wasn't open as long as Jimmy Mk1, but he was there when I needed him (post football on a Saturday) and the chips were splendid!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 24, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> they hit a new low a couple of weeks ago, singing Swing low (in a rugger bugger kind of way) about 1 in the morning
> (do I need planning for a machine gun nest?)



Oh dear. I take back my endorsement


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Oh dear. I take back my endorsement


Have to say that it seems pretty much in line with the kind of chaps I've seen visiting the place recently though. Collars up!


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

Some of the Shuttles cocktails come with "their own chest full of treasure (and treats)," and another comes in a plastic bag with "ghetto blaster bitters." [--]







Truly totes amazeballs. What will they think of next?

Cocktails in recycled bleach bottles? Meals served on coal blackened shovels in homage to the top link steam engine drivers of the 30s?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 24, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> they hit a new low a couple of weeks ago, singing Swing low (in a rugger bugger kind of way) about 1 in the morning
> (do I need planning for a machine gun nest?)



I've got a nice Bren gun in .303. Yours with 8 full mags for £450. I'm being a fool to myself....


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

Misty Miller was excellent at the Windmill last night. She's back again next month. Recommended!

 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/...brixton-windmill-residency-tonight-23rd-july/


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

It's not Brixton, but it pretty much seems to sum up where we're headed:


----------



## Maharani (Jul 24, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Tried this new chip shop yesterday.  Chips were nice,  if a tad cold.  Fish was quite tasty.  My partner was mightily pissed off that they didn't sell chicken. He settled for the only chicken related item on the menu,   a chicken & mushroom pie.   However the pie tasted more of cheese than chicken.  As my partner can't stand cheese,  it went uneaten.
> Partner wasn't impressed.  But I was ok with it.  Won't be going there too often.  It's quite expensive.  Just over £15 for fish, pie and two portions of chips.


no chicken, no chicken, it's Brixton; chicken shops all over the place!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> no chicken, no chicken, it's Brixton; chicken shops all over the place!


Haha.  And your right.  That's what I told him.  But it didn't seem to make him feel any better.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Some of the Shuttles cocktails come with "their own chest full of treasure (and treats)," and another comes in a plastic bag with "ghetto blaster bitters."Truly totes amazeballs. What will they think of next?
> 
> Cocktails in recycled bleach bottles? Meals served on coal blackened shovels in homage to the top link steam engine drivers of the 30s?



Like this? http://www.ticket-hall.com/breakfast-2/


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Like this? http://www.ticket-hall.com/breakfast-2/


.....THE FUCK
I thought that was a joke


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 24, 2015)

Crispy said:


> .....THE FUCK
> I thought that was a joke


There be rampant hipsterish tableware beyond the M25, Brixton is getting off lightly! https://www.facebook.com/WeWantPlates


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2015)

Ugh.
Gloom.
Glooom, even.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2015)

Ugh.
Gloom.
Glooom, even.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 24, 2015)

It's_ that _gloomy that I think that double post deserves to stay.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 24, 2015)

Is the Brixton-based book, The Colour of Memory, by Geoff Dyer, any good?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Is the Brixton-based book, The Colour of Memory, by Geoff Dyer, any good?


Never read it or even heard of the guy - but looking at his background (Cheltenham etc) looks like the novel is a work of the imagination rather than based on life experience.

I think "_Jeff in Venice_" sounds a nattier title from Mr Dyer.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jul 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Be honest. You're really enjoying imagining it.


Still working for me even now.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

Hahaha. Foxtons is all boarded up again http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/brixton-foxtons-is-all-boarded-up-again/


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2015)

editor said:


> I think it's only a matter of time now. Once the Shunt'n'Shuts established a foothold, the path from the Villaaage was safely secured for disposable income tourists and nu-residents. Add in a pro-active police policy to clear away those pesky street drinkers who prefer to drink al fresco style, and it'll soon be looking like a shiny architect's drawing.



I really hope not. But its coming. I always like walking past this row of shops. Go past the village and Brixton square then it suddenly turns into old Brixton. Most pleasant. On the way up to LJ its not been gentrified yet.


----------



## oryx (Jul 25, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Is the Brixton-based book, The Colour of Memory, by Geoff Dyer, any good?



Yes, it's excellent - evocative and beautifully written. I've read it a couple of times and would say it's definitely based on experience. It really rang a 'being young in South London in the 80s' bell with me, anyway!


----------



## lefteri (Jul 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Never read it or even heard of the guy - but looking at his background (Cheltenham etc) looks like the novel is a work of the imagination rather than based on life experience



He was a previous occupant of the flat I lived in, in crownstone road - publishers still sent him the odd book to review


----------



## Ms T (Jul 25, 2015)

The farmer's market is definitely staying and will be under new management from next week I think.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Is the Brixton-based book, The Colour of Memory, by Geoff Dyer, any good?


Not read it but it does mention the Nuclear Dawn mural by name.  (another useless mural fact brought to you by boohoo)

if you are reading Brixton based books, Lux the Poet by Martin Millar is enjoyable. Baby Father by Patrick Augustus is also a good read.


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 25, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The farmer's market is definitely staying and will be under new management from next week I think.


one of the stalls had a sign saying it was from tomorrow


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Hahaha. Foxtons is all boarded up again http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/07/brixton-foxtons-is-all-boarded-up-again/


Maybe they are taking their cue from Camden: http://www.camdennewjournal.com/gentriprotests


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2015)

So I tried Eckovision last night. They're charging £6 for a pint.  They are having a fucking laugh.

Snotty barman. Loads of very drunk Cla'am types inside. Some girls were rolling on the floor. Music bland and forgettable. The upstairs area was cleverly put together though, even if it did smell of damp. Lovely door staff. The place shut early.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2015)

editor said:


> So I tried Eckovision last night. They're charging £6 for a pint.  They are having a fucking laugh.
> 
> Snotty barman. Loads of very drunk Cla'am types inside. Some girls were rolling on the floor. Music bland and forgettable. The upstairs area was cleverly put together though, even if it did smell of damp. Lovely door staff. The place shut early.


At least the Fridge only charged 6 Euros in their heyday.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> At least the Fridge only charged 6 Euros in their heyday.


It's not so long ago that would have been much the same as £6!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Rushy said:


> It's not so long ago that would have been much the same as £6!


I though the exchange rate was toughly 1.50 Euro = £1.00, but I dare say you have you views.

I remember it because it was the same as clubs in Paris were charging at the time. Hence I also remember the exchange rate.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2015)

Rashid seems to be enjoying the Operation Black vote Labour Mayoral Hustings at the town hall.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I though the exchange rate was toughly 1.50 Euro = £1.00, but I dare say you have you views.


Historical exchange rates aren't really something you can hold a "view" on. Just depends on your exact dates.

Last time it hit 1.5 was Jan 2007. It had plummeted to 1.03 towards the end of 2008. It was then almost permanently under 1.2 until 2012 and only rose above 1.3 early this year for the first time in almost seven years!

Like I said, wasn't so long ago €6 was more or less £6.  £5.82 to be precise! 

I'm not sure when you consider to have been the Fridge's heyday. I'd always thought it was late 80s and much of the 90s. It seemed to me it had become a bit sporadic by the end if the 90s and throughout the 00s (though I dare say that is something upon which there might be different views !)


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The farmer's market is definitely staying and will be under new management from next week I think.



They remaining stall holders have to an arrangement to take it over as a Community Interest Company.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 25, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I'm not sure when you consider to have been the Fridge's heyday. I'd always thought it was late 80s and much of the 90s. It seemed to me it had become a bit sporadic by the end if the 90s and throughout the 00s (though I dare say that is something upon which there might be different views !)


When its heyday was probably depends on when you were young enough the dance to the early hours, or whether you got off with anyone. I can recall many a disappointing night out there, so I'm not sure it when it ever had a heyday.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 25, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> When its heyday was probably depends on when you were young enough the dance to the early hours, or whether you got off with anyone. I can recall many a disappointing night out there, so I'm not sure it when it ever had a heyday.


From my very foggy memory the Fridge didn't have pints until quite late on ( I installed the coolers for the beer but can't remember when it was) and sure there where many disappointed people at kick out time but also very happy ones inside and later at home,I guess.For obvious reasons I wasn't around for most of Venus Rising (I'm male) but I do know from various sources that those women sure knew how to party (see my old posts about why the outside auditors were brought in).


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 25, 2015)

peterkro said:


> From my very foggy memory the Fridge didn't have pints until quite late on ( I installed the coolers for the beer but can't remember when it was) and sure there where many disappointed people at kick out time but also very happy ones inside and later at home,I guess.For obvious reasons I wasn't around for most of Venus Rising (I'm male) but I do know from various sources that those women sure knew how to party (see my old posts about why the outside auditors were brought in).



I only remember Venus rising and Eve revenge nights rather hazily,it was so long ago, as well as other gay and mixed nights.  Some of those nights were the biggest in terms of numbers, but I recall having more fun elsewhere. 

Why where auditors brought in?


----------



## peterkro (Jul 25, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Why where auditors brought in?



A lot of alcohol always disappeared at the Fridge but that's just the way it was ( it wasn't unknown for Andrew to go home and leave the safe wide open for instance).The alcohol thing got really out of hand (everyone knew the biggest offenders,the only man allowed on the premises for Venus was the night manager and he couldn't leave his office,all the bar staff were Venus people and they just "forgot" to charge their mates for drinks a shit load of drink disappeared but fuck all income for it).Oddly enough the auditors confirmed it and words were had all around.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 25, 2015)

peterkro said:


> A lot of alcohol always disappeared at the Fridge but that's just the way it was ( it wasn't unknown for Andrew to go home and leave the safe wide open for instance).The alcohol thing got really out of hand (everyone knew the biggest offenders,the only man allowed on the premises for Venus was the night manager and he couldn't leave his office,all the bar staff were Venus people and they just "forgot" to charge their mates for drinks a shit load of drink disappeared but fuck all income for it).Oddly enough the auditors confirmed it and words were had all around.


Drunk lesbians, tut tut. Don't recall any free drinks - I obviously didn't know the right barmaids.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2015)

Windrush Square in the rain


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 26, 2015)

Miserable out there today. Day for the high stool in the Canterbury watching the hurling I think.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

Dogstar. 3am.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

Some punters struggling to contain the vibrancy, Eckovision. 2am.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 26, 2015)

I remember the good old days when you could pass out in a bar in Brixton and not worry about photographic evidence being published by strangers


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I remember the good old days when you could pass out in a bar in Brixton and not worry about photographic evidence being published by strangers


Curse those strangers and their cameras capturing life around Brixton.


----------



## gdubz (Jul 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Some punters struggling to contain the vibrancy, Eckovision. 2am.
> 
> View attachment 74514


Almost like they aren't coked up to the eyeballs......the GENTRIFIERS


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Curse those strangers and their cameras capturing life around Brixton.


Did you ask them if they minded you photographing them and placing the photo on a public board? How would you feel if somebody photographed you in a similar state and placed the photo on a public board?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Did you ask them if they minded you photographing them and placing the photo on a public board? How would you feel if somebody photographed you in a similar state and placed the photo on a public board?


Right here is another classic example of the kind of dull personal shit that is destroying this forum. People post up similar photos all over the web, but you and the equally tedious teuchter have only now decided it is objectionable because you think you've found yet another way to attack me.

If you wish to discuss the merits of this common and entirely legal style of reportage - the sort you'd normally no doubt enjoy so long as it's not me taking the pictures - then start a discussion in the photography forum because I'm not joining in with your petty and pathetic point-scoring bullshit.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

So with Kaff now gentrified out of the neighbourhood, I tried Parissi, a bit further up the road. 

To quote Radiohead, everything was in its right place - the décor and the fittings were exactly what you might expect and the same goes for the cakes and coffee (all very good) - but that's also its biggest drawback. 

It could be absolutely anywhere. There was no sense of 'Brixton-ness,' quirkiness or individuality, just a standard, well appointed trendy coffee shop/bar.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 26, 2015)

editor said:


> People post up similar photos all over the web, but you and the equally tedious teuchter have only now decided it is objectionable because you think you've found yet another way to attack me.


But you posted the photo here so it's reasonable for us to question it here, no? 

What point are you hoping to make by posting this photo? 

From this can we assume you would be happy to be photographed in a similar state and the photo placed on a public board? I would not be happy for this to happen to me and if it did I would like an explanation from the paparazzi style photographer as to what point was being made by posting such a picture.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm at the Effra Tavern. Great band afro beat (?) band playing instead of Lauren's usual Sunday jam session.

There is a chap snoozing in the corner with his mouth wide open. It's like really happening, for real, in real life. Anyone want to see him?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I'm at the Effra Tavern. Great band afro beat (?) band playing instead of Lauren's usual Sunday jam session.
> 
> There is a chap snoozing in the corner with his mouth wide open. It's like really happening, for real, in real life. Anyone want to see him?


only if he's got a posh shirt on.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I'm at the Effra Tavern. Great band afro beat (?) band playing instead of Lauren's usual Sunday jam session.
> 
> There is a chap snoozing in the corner with his mouth wide open. It's like really happening, for real, in real life. Anyone want to see him?


He's struggling to contain the vibrancy - get him papped and up here quick style.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2015)

A few photos of Small World Urbanism green plant boxes they have put outside the Rec.
















Had a chat with them. After getting kicked out of Number 6 Somerleyton road they now have found a new home with Remakery. They are making these plant boxes to be put around bits of Brixton. 

They are looking for more artists to paint them. 

They have started up a recycling service in conjunction with Remakery.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> But you posted the photo here so it's reasonable for us to question it here, no?


No, It is not. The content of my post was entirely on topic with the theme of this thread: i.e. Brixton news and general chat.

If you wish to discuss your sudden interest in the ethics of reportage photography, then start a thread in the photo forum otherwise it looks like you're just trying to find a new way to attack me. And that behaviour has to stop.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I'm at the Effra Tavern. Great band afro beat (?) band playing instead of Lauren's usual Sunday jam session.
> 
> There is a chap snoozing in the corner with his mouth wide open. It's like really happening, for real, in real life. Anyone want to see him?


Had enough of this pathetic baiting. Poster warned.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> But you posted the photo here so it's reasonable for us to question it here, no?
> 
> What point are you hoping to make by posting this photo?
> 
> From this can we assume you would be happy to be photographed in a similar state and the photo placed on a public board? I would not be happy for this to happen to me and if it did I would like an explanation from the paparazzi style photographer as to what point was being made by posting such a picture.



May I recommend that you research the rights of photographers and their subjects? There's a nice long thread on the photography forum of this board.Reading it would prevent you asking stupid questions.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2015)

As I said in post 464 Small World Urbanism are looking for artists to paint the plant boxes. The email is smallworldurbanism@gmail.com

The are working with Remakery ( where they are now based) on this recycling service.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2015)

A few more of the plant boxes outside Rec


----------



## Casaubon (Jul 27, 2015)

peterkro said:


> From my very foggy memory the Fridge didn't have pints until quite late on ( I installed the coolers for the beer but can't remember when it was) and sure there where many disappointed people at kick out time but also very happy ones inside and later at home,I guess.For obvious reasons I wasn't around for most of Venus Rising (I'm male) but I do know from various sources that those women sure knew how to party (see my old posts about why the outside auditors were brought in).




One night in ’82 or ’83 I went to the original Fridge with Pete, one of my flatmates.

That particular night the only beer they had was draught Special Brew, which we drank all night with horrible consequences.

I’m not sure what happened to Pete, but I woke up in the Ritzy at 8 am, at the end of one of their all-nighters, having pissed myself for the only time outside infanthood.

Ah, happy days.......................


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> One night in ’82 or ’83 I went to the original Fridge with Pete, one of my flatmates.
> 
> That particular night the only beer they had was draught Special Brew, which we drank all night with horrible consequences.
> 
> ...


There's a quality night, right there!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> May I recommend that you research the rights of photographers and their subjects? There's a nice long thread on the photography forum of this board.Reading it would prevent you asking stupid questions.



Generally, and for what it is worth, the IPSO editors' code of practice states:

_iii) It is unacceptable to photograph individuals in private places without their consent. Note - Private places are public or private property where there is a reasonable expectation of privacy._


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2015)

Posting that photo on a public forum is out of order. Have the decency to admit you've crossed the line and delete the post.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Generally, and for what it is worth, the IPSO editors' code of practice states:


Photo forum -->
You could maybe chat about this  award winning photographer's work there. Or this one.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 27, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Generally, and for what it is worth, the IPSO editors' code of practice states:
> 
> _iii) It is unacceptable to photograph individuals in private places without their consent. Note - Private places are public or private property where there is a reasonable expectation of privacy._



This is for Press not for an internet board.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2015)

.


----------



## uk benzo (Jul 27, 2015)

What's up with all these mopeds, motorbikes and quad bikes zooming around these days doing stunts at junctions? I pulled up in front of a bunch of them into the bike box at a set of lights and they all started revving their engines. Twats.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

A pedestrian was killed a few years ago by some twats doing stunts outside the old Phoenix.


----------



## Winot (Jul 27, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> What's up with all these mopeds, motorbikes and quad bikes zooming around these days doing stunts at junctions? I pulled up in front of a bunch of them into the bike box at a set of lights and they all started revving their engines. Twats.



School holidays?


----------



## peterkro (Jul 27, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> One night in ’82 or ’83 I went to the original Fridge with Pete, one of my flatmates.
> 
> That particular night the only beer they had was draught Special Brew, which we drank all night with horrible consequences.
> 
> ...


Sounds a great night,although I must say drinking pints of SB frightens me more than a little.As I say my memory is shot but do you mean the Fridge down by the cop shop or the bigger one.I think '82 was before my time although about that time I was working to make the balcony in the big Fridge usable.By the way the beer companies paid for the coolers to be installed with the idea of getting the money back from beer sales,most of it came from others sources mainly the frontline offie. Walking past quite recently the same condensers are on the outside of the building and I guess the beer companies are still footing the bill.

E2A: when the restaurant opened they got a huge coffee machine free from a coffee distributor with the idea they'd make the money back by selling them coffee,in fact the coffee came from the cheapest cash source.Same with the soft drink guns free installation but then they bought the syrup from the cheapest cash source.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2015)

there area  few "circuits" around our way where they whizz round and round most of the evening. it's a teenage thing. glad my road is not on the circuit though as that level of noise would drive me potty.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm glad the scourge of the mini motorbike is more or less over. Those whiney things drove me fucking mad.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> there area  few "circuits" around our way where they whizz round and round most of the evening. it's a teenage thing. glad my road is not on the circuit though as that level of noise would drive me potty.


One goes past my house, and they use a pedestrian path to cut through the estate


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

I wrote a short review of Parissi:







I quite liked it, but it's not going to be my new coffee/work fave - so the search goes on (RIP Kaff).

Parissi – a small and laid back cafe/bar at 76 Atlantic Rd, Brixton


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2015)

Crispy said:


> One goes past my house, and they use a pedestrian path to cut through the estate


i fish a lake in se25, very beautiful.
it goes like this:
lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i fish a lake in se25, very beautiful.
> it goes like this:
> lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> ...



Bloody OAP's and their bursts of occasional laughter. Ruin it for everyone


----------



## T & P (Jul 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i fish a lake in se25, very beautiful.
> it goes like this:
> lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> ...


May I suggest, after the third ocurrence, a well-aimed rock or perhaps the placing of a thick log on the path? I reckon that would get rid of the problem.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 27, 2015)

Surely you mean "the crack of leather on willow"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Surely you mean "the sound of leather on willow"?


----------



## Winot (Jul 27, 2015)

Not to mention the old maids cycling to communion.  Or are they on mini-scooters these days


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2015)

also when the farmer is walking his cows past and all you can hear is the cows bells, ruined.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2015)

Winot said:


> Not to mention the old maids cycling to communion.  Or are they on mini-scooters these days


all done on the internet now mate.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 27, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> This is for Press not for an internet board.



The code is guidance to privacy law, which binds us all.

I can't imagine the subjects caring in this instance.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The code is guidance to privacy law, which binds us all.


There was nothing illegal about the photo I took. NOTHING. I can understand that this new-found interest in general photography law may appear as a handy and novel opportunity for the usual suspects to attack me, but it is off topic for a thread about Brixton. Please take all further discussion to the photography forum where there is already a busy thread on the topic.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 27, 2015)

editor said:


> There was nothing illegal about the photo I took. NOTHING. I can understand that this new-found interest in general photography law may appear as a handy and novel opportunity for the usual suspects to attack me, but it is off topic for a thread about Brixton. Please take all further discussion to the photography forum where there is already a busy thread on the topic.


There may be nothing illegal but that's not what is being questioned. I have no interest in its legality or otherwise.

I want to know what is the point in putting the photo on the public Brixton board? If you were making a valid point I'd have no issue. However given you choose not to answer why you posted it I assume you were just posting this playing people you don't know, and who I doubt knew they were going to end up on a public board, for lols.

This is nothing to do with attacking you or a discussion about photography which you are now using to hide behind and not answer questions.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 27, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i fish a lake in se25, very beautiful.
> it goes like this:
> lovely peace and quiet with only sound of bird song, the sounds of ball hitting cricket bat from the adjacent cricket field, and OAP's occcasional laughter from the bowling green
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> ...



I name that place in one (and a lovely place it is too).


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I want to know what is the point in putting the photo on the public Brixton board?


I suggest you go to the photography forum and raise your new found pressing issues with the legality, validity and purpose of reportage/street photography there.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 27, 2015)

editor said:


> I suggest you go to the photography forum and raise your new found pressing issues with the legality, validity and purpose of reportage/street photography there.



I don't care about the legality or otherwise. I haven't a new found interest in photography.

I have always had an interest in privacy however, so I'll try again: what point are you trying to make posting people asleep in a Brixton pub in the public Brixton forum? In this particular instance what is the purpose? If there is a point I'll happily acknowledge it. 

Or were you just playing it for lulz? That's ok too, but I think you should admit it if that's was its only purpose.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I don't care about the legality or otherwise. I haven't a new found interest in photography.
> 
> I have always had an interest in privacy however, so I'll try again: what point are you trying to make posting people asleep in a Brixton pub in the public Brixton forum? In this particular instance what is the purpose?
> 
> Or were you just playing it for lulz? That's ok too, but I think you should admit it if that's was its only purpose.


I imagine that I'm driven by the same creative urge to document the things I see around me as these award winning street photographers. Please look at their work. 

http://www.maciejdakowicz.com/cardiff-after-dark/cardiff-after-dark-photos/
http://we-make-money-not-art.com/archives/2009/09/parrworld-the-collection-of-ma-1.php

If you don't understand the medium, or the purpose of such photography, then I suggest you ask in the photography forum because I'm getting bored repeating myself here.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I have always had an interest in privacy however, so I'll try again: what point are you trying to make posting people asleep in a Brixton pub in the public Brixton forum? In this particular instance what is the purpose? If there is a point I'll happily acknowledge it.


 Seriously?. It was an interesting photo of Brixton life.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 27, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Seriously?. It was an interesting photo of Brixton life.


You think? Fair enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I don't care about the legality or otherwise. I haven't a new found interest in photography.
> 
> I have always had an interest in privacy however, so I'll try again: what point are you trying to make posting people asleep in a Brixton pub in the public Brixton forum? In this particular instance what is the purpose? If there is a point I'll happily acknowledge it.
> 
> Or were you just playing it for lulz? That's ok too, but I think you should admit it if that's was its only purpose.


you do know pub is short for publick house? that all publick houses covered by cctv? i don't see what your problem is with this, i really don't. it's not like people have a realistick expectation of privacy in a publick house


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 27, 2015)

I would be annoyed if some random bloke took my photo in pub then posted it online with a slightly sneery comment about 'vibrancy'. I certainly wouldn't have given consent if asked. I think it's more a moral question than a legal one.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 27, 2015)

I think I'd find it annoying if a trio of pissed people fell asleep next to me 
 in a bar...especially if I was working that night and had to try and rouse them. It's not really somewhere to kip is it?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think I'd find it annoying if a trio of pissed people fell asleep next to be in a bar...especially if I was working that night and had to try and rouse them. It's not really somewhere to kip is it?


My comment - that Spam Misery got so wrong (as he so often does in his quest to score cheap personal points) - pertained to the lack of vibrancy _in the ba_r. 

It's supposed to be a new, funky and happening cocktail bar with great DJs - and the punters are falling asleep!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 27, 2015)

editor said:


> My comment - that Spam Misery got so wrong (as he so often does in his quest to score cheap personal points) - pertained to the lack of vibrancy _in the ba_r.
> 
> It's supposed to be a new, funky and happening cocktail bar with great DJs - and the punters are falling asleep!



And that is how I read your comment.


----------



## Jangleballix (Jul 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> no chicken, no chicken, it's Brixton; chicken shops all over the place!





xsunnysuex said:


> Tried this new chip shop yesterday.  Chips were nice,  if a tad cold.  Fish was quite tasty.  My partner was mightily pissed off that they didn't sell chicken. He settled for the only chicken related item on the menu,   a chicken & mushroom pie.   However the pie tasted more of cheese than chicken.  As my partner can't stand cheese,  it went uneaten.
> Partner wasn't impressed.  But I was ok with it.  Won't be going there too often.  It's quite expensive.  Just over £15 for fish, pie and two portions of chips.


Had a very good large hot portion of chips from there recently. I'll be back.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I would be annoyed if some random bloke took my photo in pub then posted it online with a slightly sneery comment about 'vibrancy'. I certainly wouldn't have given consent if asked. I think it's more a moral question than a legal one.


It's exactly how I read it and how I think too.  

Buy we're all entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you do know pub is short for publick house? that all publick houses covered by cctv? i don't see what your problem is with this, i really don't. it's not like people have a realistick expectation of privacy in a publick house


I'll ignore the condescending tone 

*All* public houses are not covered by cctv. 

People have a realistic expectation of not being photographed pissed without their knowledge and the photo put on a public forum, don't you think? It's my realistic expectation at least.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'll ignore the condescending tone
> 
> *All* public houses are not covered by cctv.
> 
> People have a realistic expectation of not being photographed pissed without their knowledge and the photo put on a public forum, don't you think? It's my realistic expectation at least.


Do you feel equally angry at the millions of similar images that have been taken by photographers and shared online for years on end, or is just my particular image that has compelled you to suddenly speak out on this topic with such passion?

Strange thing is that despite me posting up the same links twice - and personally imploring you to look at their work - you've still to comment or criticise the work of Martin Parr and Maciej Dakowicz, both of whom make a living taking and publishing photographs on a very similar topic.  Why is that exactly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'll ignore the condescending tone
> 
> *All* public houses are not covered by cctv.
> 
> People have a realistic expectation of not being photographed pissed without their knowledge and the photo put on a public forum, don't you think? It's my realistic expectation at least.


cctv condition of licence o ignorant one. read some licensing cttee papers.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you feel equally angry at the millions of similar images that have been taken by photographers and shared online for years on end, or is just my particular image that has compelled you to suddenly speak out on this topic with such passion?
> 
> Strange thing is that despite me posting up the same links twice - and personally imploring you to look at their work - you've still to comment or criticise the work of Martin Parr and Maciej Dakowicz, both of whom make a living taking and publishing photographs on a very similar topic.  Why is that exactly?


The comparison is laughable so I was hoping you'd leave it go.

Do you really think it's just because it's you that people pull you, and not because they disagree with what you are saying and pointing out your inconsistency? It's a bit self-absorbed tbh.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> cctv condition of licence o ignorant one. read some licensing cttee papers.


Are you sure? I can't be arsed to check it online but I remember this being pulled about 2 years ago because it was discussed in my local at the time in Amsterdam and the dutch contingent just wouldn't have that it was allowed at all


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Are you sure? I can't be arsed to check it online but I remember this being pulled about 2 years ago because it was discussed in my local at the time in Amsterdam and the dutch contingent just wouldn't have that it was allowed at all


yes


----------



## elmpp (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Some punters struggling to contain the vibrancy, Eckovision. 2am.
> 
> View attachment 74514


Imagine if your ketamine fail had been posted everywhere with a sneery comment


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> cctv condition of licence o ignorant one. read some licensing cttee papers.



The comparison is not entirely accurate. 

The CCTV images are not published. 

A notice is posted to warn customers they are being filmed

And access to the footage should be controlled.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The comparison is not entirely accurate.
> 
> The CCTV images are not published.
> 
> ...


where's that give you any expectation of privacy?


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Imagine if your ketamine fail had been posted everywhere with a sneery comment



Squatjuice thataway ------------------->


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 28, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Squatjuice thataway ------------------->



Is it still going? I dread to think what state some of the long term posters on there must be in these days.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> cctv condition of licence o ignorant one. read some licensing cttee papers.



I found this online. From last year.
http://prosec-ltd.com/ico-cctv-pubs-faqs/


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think I'd find it annoying if a trio of pissed people fell asleep next to me
> in a bar...especially if I was working that night and had to try and rouse them. It's not really somewhere to kip is it?


It does not look to me that they are all asleep. The girl looks to be chatting to the guy, who is looking down whilst listening. Quite normal in a noisy bar. Her mate who she appears to be looking after is definitely lost to the land of nod though!

It's easy to judge when it's a stranger, but over the last 25 years I'd say all but my most self controlled mates have overdone things at one time or another (some of us considerably more often than others) and "disgraced" themselves at least to the extent of needing a friendly arm around their shoulder after peaking too early. It's never seemed like a big deal at the time.

I had a mate in my early 20s  who would always disappear for about 30mins for a snooze when we were out clubbing. Once he could not find a quiet corner and lay down in front of the sound system . Then he'd be back on his feet and on it until the Sun came up and he'd go off to play in a match. He was a bit of a sportsman and never took drugs. I can imagine what people thought when they saw him.  Bouncers were (almost) always amused and very nice to him (although unsurprisingly he did get thrown out a couple of times).


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The comparison is not entirely accurate.
> 
> The CCTV images are not published.
> 
> ...


Yes. Its all about the publishing rather than the act of taking the picture (although owners of private land can ban photography).

 Its a bit like when you make a phone call and you get the message that your call may be recorded and used for x,y,z. You don't need permission to record a call. But you do need permission to distribute the recording beyond the original participants for almost any other purpose. (Carrying on the call after a warning implies acceptance).


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> where's that give you any expectation of privacy?



I am not wholly convinced there is an expectation of privacy.

But the code (and the law it is based on) suggest there might be, by pointing out that privacy can be expected in some public places too.

Which is why newspapers generally picture celebs inside pubs, restaurants etc only when they can claim 'public interest' grounds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Angellic said:


> I found this online. From last year.
> http://prosec-ltd.com/ico-cctv-pubs-faqs/


grand. if you are aware of any licensed premises in which cctv compatible with met standards has not been made a condition of license i would be interested to know of them. every license application i've seen, albeit in hackney, has included this at the request of the police. it may be councils are more amenable to blanket police requests than magistrates were.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I am not wholly convinced there is an expectation of privacy.
> 
> But the code (and the law it is based on) suggest there might be, by pointing out that privacy can be expected in some public places too.
> 
> Which is why newspapers generally picture celebs inside pubs, restaurants etc only when they can claim 'public interest' grounds.


ah. but the police right to take pictures basef on the same right everyone else enjoys and i've had my picture taken - against my wishes - in a ctl london wetherspoons.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I am not wholly convinced there is an expectation of privacy.
> 
> But the code (and the law it is based on) suggest there might be, by pointing out that privacy can be expected in some public places too.
> 
> Which is why newspapers generally picture celebs inside pubs, restaurants etc only when they can claim 'public interest' grounds.


I think it is actually human rights legislation where the privacy rights stem from. But, as with so many applications of human rights legislation, it's a bit grey.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> ah. but the police right to take pictures basef on the same right everyone else enjoys and i've had my picture taken - against my wishes - in a ctl london wetherspoons.



Injunctions must have been sought by individuals objecting to the publication of their photo taken in a pub or restaurant. But I don't know what the courts have ruled.

As Rushy says, it might be a grey area.


----------



## se5 (Jul 28, 2015)

Returning to Brixton matters: does anyone know where I can get some recycling bags? I have run out and have submitted an order on the Lambeth website but am in need of them now. Do the libraries still do them?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2015)

se5 said:


> Returning to Brixton matters: does anyone know where I can get some recycling bags? <snip> Do the libraries still do them?


Sometimes, yes.   Otherwise, ask at the reception desk in the Town Hall.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> The comparison is laughable so I was hoping you'd leave it go.


Don't wriggle out of it. Dakowicz in particular take far more 'damning' photos of drunk people in bars and pubs and in the street. Where's your criticism of his work?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2015)

se5 said:


> Returning to Brixton matters: does anyone know where I can get some recycling bags? I have run out and have submitted an order on the Lambeth website but am in need of them now. Do the libraries still do them?



Usually. And at the town hall and Olive Morris, by the reception desk


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Imagine if your ketamine fail had been posted everywhere with a sneery comment


Imagine if you got banned for constantly bringing up off-topic and irrelevant drug references designed to personally provoke and disrupt the conversation Oh wait, it's just happened. I've had enough. 

See: last line of FAQ


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

And all this off-topic discussion about photographic rights because a handful of the usual beef-laden posters thought my photo had given them an opportunity to stage another personal attack on me. It's gone beyond pathetic now and it's going to stop.

This is a forum for discussing Brixton matters. I happen to give rather a large fuck what is happening to my area and I think that there are important discussions to be had. In the past, these boards have provided a useful news resource and have been instrumental in informing and perhaps influencing local opinion but they're being wrecked by the same faces who don't care if discussions get totally trashed - it's all about attacking me.

So I'll make it plain: Anyone continuing to use it as a means to snipe, bait, belittle and attack me will find themselves warned and then banned in accordance with the rules.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Injunctions must have been sought by individuals objecting to the publication of their photo taken in a pub or restaurant. But I don't know what the courts have ruled.


Have you any evidence to support this claim?

I don't think it's reasonable to presume that people drinking in a pub should have a reasonable expectation of privacy. It's a pub, FFS. Full of people.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Injunctions must have been sought by individuals objecting to the publication of their photo taken in a pub or restaurant. But I don't know what the courts have ruled.
> 
> As Rushy says, it might be a grey area.



I'm not sure it is, tbh. There's very little recourse in law about photos that are taken in public places and then published online unless it can be shown to be defamatory (which would require a caption), obscene, or potentially harmful (usually photos involving children).

The usual advice is to always act in public as if everything you do may be photographed and shown to your mother, boss, spouse, best friend, and worst enemy!

It's wrong, but it's a relatively recent phenomenon since everyone now carries a camera. It'll change over time.


----------



## T & P (Jul 28, 2015)

And as that poor Lord has just found out, even being naughty in a completely private environment can still come back to haunt you


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Dakowicz in particular take far more 'damning' photos of drunk people in bars and pubs and in the street.


The criticism here seems to be over your motivation.

You've taken one photo of a bustling venue which you presumably approve of, then another of one that appears quieter (which you presumably have less time for) then juxtaposed them with a caption to suit your agenda. The less flattering picture contains an identifiable individual in circumstances that he probably wouldn't want circulated.

Nothing illegal, but certainly questionable integrity-wise.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It's wrong, but it's a relatively recent phenomenon since everyone now carries a camera.


No, it's absolutely right because handing over those photography rights exclusively to the police and private security would not be beneficial to the public. Or would you like to live in a world where you're not allowed to film the police?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

T & P said:


> And as that poor Lord has just found out, even being naughty in a completely private environment can still come back to haunt you



Well that's the thing now isn't it? You're hardly every truly _in private_.

But fuck him!


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> The criticism here seems to be over your motivation.


I'm not really interested in your agenda-laden interpretation of the photo, thanks. Please keep such thoughts to yourself or try asking me first before trying to damn me from a position of ignorance and throwing around clueless doubts about my 'integrity.'

This personal stuff is stopping now, so proceed at your peril.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> No, it's absolutely right because handing over those photography rights exclusively to the police and private security would not be beneficial to the public. Or would you like to live in a world where you're not allowed to film the police?



Well your second sentence doesn't follow your first.

I'd like to live in a world where we can film the police _and_ be able to prevent total strangers from taking photographs of me and my family against my wishes and making them public.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not really interested in your agenda-laden interpretation of the photo, thanks. Please keep such thoughts to yourself or try asking me first before trying to damn me from a position of ignorance and throwing around clueless doubts about my 'integrity.'
> 
> This personal stuff is stopping now, so proceed at your peril.



May I still ask the question as you suggest then, without getting banned?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Well your second sentence doesn't follow your first.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world where we can film the police _and_ be able to prevent total strangers from taking photographs of me and my family against my wishes and making them public.


Those two wishes are incompatible with reality. But you'd like all street photography without your express permission banned then? And crowd scenes too?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> May I still ask the question as you suggest then, without getting banned?


No. You've already shown your true colours here.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Those two wishes are incompatible with reality. But you'd like all street photography without your express permission banned then? And crowd scenes too?



No, not at all. People in public crowds can reasonably expect to be photographed.

Photographs where I am the specific subject, as in that one of yours of the geezer asleep in the pub, should absolutely require consent prior to publishing. At the very least the subject should be able to legally compel the publisher to remove such pictures with no more explanation than "I don't want it there".


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> No, not at all. People in public crowds can reasonably expect to be photographed.
> 
> Photographs where I am the specific subject, as in that one of your of the geezer asleep in the pub, should absolutely require consent prior to publishing. At the very least the subject should be able to legally compel the publisher to remove such pictures with no more explanation than "I don't want it there".


Apart from being entirely impractical, that seems rather incompatible with your post #539 where you celebrate Lord Sewel's downfall courtesy of the very kind of photo that he would have been able to censor according to your proposals.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> No. You've already shown your true colours here.


Ok. But in fairness, if I'd asked the question first you'd have said that I was getting at you anyway, so it's lose/lose isn't it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Well your second sentence doesn't follow your first.
> 
> I'd like to live in a world where we can film the police _and_ be able to prevent total strangers from taking photographs of me and my family against my wishes and making them public.


yeh hope springs eternal


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok. But in fairness, if I'd asked the question first you'd have said that I was getting at you anyway, so it's lose/lose isn't it.


very much so

next


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok. But in fairness, if I'd asked the question first you'd have said that I was getting at you anyway, so it's lose/lose isn't it.


You're only reaping what you've sown in this thread. Be sure to take your new found interest in photographic rights and civil liberties to the photography forum as it would be a shame to have your insights wasted in an inappropriately titled thread.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Apart from being entirely impractical, that seems rather incompatible with your post #539 where you celebrate Lord Sewel's downfall courtesy of the very kind of photo that he would have been able to censor according to your proposals.



Don't be daft, of course it isn't. I can quite compatibly argue for increased rights of privacy whilst happily admitting to a modicum of schardenfreude at a politician being busted for sniffing coke of a woman's tits.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Apart from being entirely impractical, that seems rather incompatible with your post #539 where you celebrate Lord Sewel's downfall courtesy of the very kind of photo that he would have been able to censor according to your proposals.



Public interest defence


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Don't be daft, of course it isn't. I can quite compatibly argue for increased rights of privacy whilst happily admitting to a modicum of schardenfreude at a politician being busted for sniffing coke of a woman's tits!


So increased privacy* for all, but not for the people you don't like. Yeah, that's going to work.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Public interest defence


Right, So there'll have to be a lengthy legal battle before publication can take place with the richest party most likely to be the one to succeed. Yep, that'll work too.

Meanwhile, private security firms can keep on filming everyone at will yes?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> So increased privacy* for all, but not for the people you don't like.


Nope, for him as well. Doesn't mean I don't have very little sympathy with the situation he finds himself in because of who he is and what he's done.

I also don't think it should be legal to beat the shit out of someone in the street. But I'd laugh my tits off if someone gave a nazi a good kicking on a march.

Get it?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Right, So there'll have to be a lengthy legal battle before publication can take place with the richest party most likely to be the one to succeed. Yep, that'll work too.
> 
> Meanwhile, private security firms can keep on filming everyone at will yes?



Anyone should be able to film anyone else at will (with certain caveats).

It's the _making public_ of those pictures, without consent, that should be restricted.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Anyone should be able to film anyone else at will (with certain caveats).
> 
> It's the _making public_ of those pictures, without consent, that should be restricted.


So please explain - in detail - the practical details of how you would propose that permission could be sought and granted in a matter timely enough as to not make the images meaningless as a new item.

Be sure to focus your solution on the thorny problem of big crowd scenes, gigs and crowded bars and busy protests.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not sure it is, tbh. There's very little recourse in law about photos that are taken in public places and then published online unless it can be shown to be defamatory (which would require a caption), obscene, or potentially harmful (usually photos involving children).
> 
> The usual advice is to always act in public as if everything you do may be photographed and shown to your mother, boss, spouse, best friend, and worst enemy!
> 
> It's wrong, but it's a relatively recent phenomenon since everyone now carries a camera. It'll change over time.


*Campbell v MGN [2004]  *the European court recognises that a person who walks down a public street will inevitably be visible to any member of the public who is also present and, in the same way, to a security guard viewing the scene through CCTV. ... Private life considerations may arise one any systematic or permanent record comes into existence of such material from the public domain. In that case the publication of footage taken in a public place resulted in the action being viewed to an extent that far exceeded any exposure to a passer by or to a security observation which could have been foreseen in that street.

Of photographs, Lord Phillips found in a 2006 judgement that special considerations attach to photographs in the field of privacy. They are not just an alternative method of conveying information. They enable the viewer to act as a spectator or (his words) "in some circumstances a voyeur would be the more appropriate noun". As a means of invading privacy he described photos as "particularly intrusive".


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Photo forum -->


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 28, 2015)

Editor has published hundreds of photos from the football, many of which find me in less than my usual eloquent state, hundreds of pictures from off-line and similar events, god only knows how many photos from Brixton life in general, and protests, and events, and most of these are 'liked' and positively commented on. But now it's out of order? And obviously not just an ill disguised personal dig, but rather a genuine concern nobodies felt the urge to raise before. All this is as tiresome as it is bollocks.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Editor has published hundreds of photos from the football, many of which find me in less than my usual eloquent state, hundreds of pictures from off-line and similar events, god only knows how many photos from Brixton life in general, and protests, and events, and most of these are 'liked' and positively commented on. But now it's out of order? And obviously not just an ill disguised personal dig, but rather a genuine concern nobodies felt the urge to raise before. All this is as tiresome as it is bollocks.


Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> So please explain - in detail - the practical details of how you would propose that permission could be sought and granted in a matter timely enough as to not make the images meaningless as a new item.



First, a news item (which I assume you meant) should pass the public interest test (which itself needs scrutinising, imo) and not be published at the whim of a photographer/publisher with an agenda who then represents it as a news item. But we're specifically discussing unflattering pictures of _identifiable individuals_ here that are published against their will (or without their consent). You should have to ask them first, and if that hampers your ability to publish it in a manner timely enough to suit your needs, tough shit.



> Be sure to focus your solution on the thorny problem of big crowd scenes, gigs and crowded bars and busy protests



Why? I've already accepted that people in busy areas that are likely to be photographed should have a reasonable expectation of being filmed. Identifiable people asleep on chairs should not, particularly when those photos are captioned with the photographers perceived perception of what they are doing.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Editor has published hundreds of photos from the football, many of which find me in less than my usual eloquent state, hundreds of pictures from off-line and similar events, god only knows how many photos from Brixton life in general, and protests, and events, and most of these are 'liked' and positively commented on. But now it's out of order? And obviously not just an ill disguised personal dig, but rather a genuine concern nobodies felt the urge to raise before. All this is as tiresome as it is bollocks.


I think what people object to is publishing of photos of recognisable individuals going about everyday life with the sole purpose of sneering at them where there is no public interest in doing so. Nothing more.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Editor has published hundreds of photos from the football, many of which find me in less than my usual eloquent state, hundreds of pictures from off-line and similar events, god only knows how many photos from Brixton life in general, and protests, and events, and most of these are 'liked' and positively commented on. But now it's out of order?



Nobody is arguing against the publication of event photos.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 28, 2015)

The rights and wrongs of street photography definitely deserves a thread of its own rather than cluttering up this one.

And while I think the editor isn't always entirely innocent when it comes to this ongoing spat with some posters this really is just a thinly disguised excuse to have a pop at him.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I think what people object to is publishing of photos of recognisable individuals going about everyday life with the sole purpose of sneering at them where there is no public interest in doing so. Nothing more.



"Some punters struggling to contain the vibrancy, Eckovision. 2am."
This was the quote that accompanied the picture. Had the picture depicted a busy vibrant club with these three seemingly not so vibrant, I'd accept your point that the 'sneer' (and I don't accept that word, but we can go with it) was aimed at them personally.

As it is it's the club that is blatently not busy, and as such the sneer is at the venue, not the people.

You may well not agree with the Editor as to how he views it (the club that is), and thats fair enough. I'm sure that chestnut will continue to bounce back and forth for ever,  but suggesting that he is sneering at the people in the picture is disingeniuous. And then introducing, as some have, a sudden moral outrage that people can be easily identifiable, whilst being sneered at is twisting the truth in my opinion.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Don't wriggle out of it. Dakowicz in particular take far more 'damning' photos of drunk people in bars and pubs and in the street. Where's your criticism of his work?


Edit: can't be fucken arsed


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> "Some punters struggling to contain the vibrancy, Eckovision. 2am."
> This was the quote that accompanied the picture. Had the picture depicted a busy vibrant club with these three seemingly not so vibrant, I'd accept your point that the 'sneer' (and I don't accept that word, but we can go with it) was aimed at them personally.
> 
> As it is it's the club that is blatently not busy, and as such the sneer is at the venue, not the people.
> ...


I'm not morally outraged. I just think it's a bit sad. I haven't written to my MP about it or anything.

As for looking in more depth at the points raised in the course of the discussion, I actually find it quite fascinating since it is all new developments since I studied for my law degree. In fact, I find the law far more interesting now than I did back then.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I'm not morally outraged. I just think it's a bit sad. I haven't written to my MP about it or anything.
> 
> As for looking in more depth at the points raised in the course of the discussion, I actually find it quite fascinating since it is all new developments since I studied for my law degree. In fact, I find the law far more interesting now than I did back then.


I was referring to others in regards to the moral outrage, and I agree it is an interesting subject, but it doesnt belong on this thread. Here, its just being used by some to obfuscate a much more interesting and relevant subject.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2015)

Seeing as this is getting a bit boring and everyone (including the editor himself) is refusing to follow his instructions that this should be taken to the photo forum, I have taken the initiative and done it for you:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...hotos-of-strangers-when-theyre-asleep.337010/


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> grand. if you are aware of any licensed premises in which cctv compatible with met standards has not been made a condition of license i would be interested to know of them. every license application i've seen, albeit in hackney, has included this at the request of the police. it may be councils are more amenable to blanket police requests than magistrates were.


But it would be wrong to say all public houses have cctv then wouldn't it? For example my local does not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> But it would be wrong to say all public houses have cctv then wouldn't it? For example my local does not.


so you say but w/out knowing more of the pub no one else can check. if there is indeed no cctv that would likely make it unique in lambeth.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so you say but w/out knowing more of the pub no one else can check. if there is indeed no cctv that would likely make it unique in lambeth.


So given your certainty that cctv is in all pubs and your patronising and smart arsed points, the fact you are actually wrong makes you look a bit (more of) a clown doesn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> So given your certainty that cctv is in all pubs and your patronising and smart arsed points, the fact you are actually wrong makes you look a bit (more of) a clown doesn't it?


i do like your variation on millions of pms of support. name the pub.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i do like your variation on millions of pms of support.


Huh??


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> I was referring to others in regards to the moral outrage, and I agree it is an interesting subject, but it doesnt belong on this thread. Here, its just being used by some to obfuscate a much more interesting and relevant subject.


I guess it has worked. What subject?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Huh??


you've made an unprovable assertion regarding your local, which to my mind is a variation on the millions of pms of support tactick. will you name the pub in question?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Seeing as this is getting a bit boring and everyone (including the editor himself) is refusing to follow his instructions that this should be taken to the photo forum, I have taken the initiative and done it for you:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...hotos-of-strangers-when-theyre-asleep.337010/


This is just another thinly veiled part of your long and tedious campaign against me. In line with the FAQ and my previous comments about pursuing these attacks, I'm giving you an official warning.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Belushi said:


> The rights and wrongs of street photography definitely deserves a thread of its own rather than cluttering up this one.
> 
> And while I think the editor isn't always entirely innocent when it comes to this ongoing spat with some posters this really is just a thinly disguised excuse to have a pop at him.


Yep, and I've had enough. It's _destroying_ this forum - not that the guilty parties give much of a fuck about that. It's clear what their priorities are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr Retro will you name the pub or are you putting on your clown gear?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2015)

Have tracked the source of teuchter's thread to here.  I didn't know it was one of the ed's photos, and commented because i found it interesting.  But now that thread has been closed - are we seriously saying that some conversations cannot be had on urban?  That some poster's actions can not be criticised?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Have tracked the source of teuchter's thread to here.  I didn't know it was one of the ed's photos, and commented because i found it interesting.  But now that thread has been closed - are we seriously saying that some conversations cannot be had on urban?  That some poster's actions can not be criticised?


Feel free to join in with the discussion on this topic in the photography forum, but placing my one photo (a very, very mild example of a hugely popular genre) as the sole focus of a new thread was just an obvious  continuation of the long personal attack that has made up most of this thread.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you've made an unprovable assertion regarding your local, which to my mind is a variation on the millions of pms of support tactick. will you name the pub in question?



CCTV is a red herring here because it involves monitoring, instead of publication, and comes with a warning to patrons.

That does not mean to say the editor has done anything wrong here.

It might well be that a judge would see a pub as a public space, with no expectation of privacy.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> That does not mean to say the editor has done anything wrong here.


Newspapers, magazines, and websites run similar photos every day of the week. Photojournalists, street shooters, documentary makers and reportage photographers have been capturing scenes like this for decades.

Some of the world's greatest photographers have produced award winning images dealing with similar images taken in bars, pubs, and pubic places. Their work has been published far and wide and I wouldn't be surprised if those currently queueing up with their new found moral criticism of the genre have liked and appreciated (and possibly owned) work that raises exactly the same issues.

If you don't 'get' street photography, that's fine. If you don't think it's a valid art form, that's fine too. And if you think it raises moral issues about privacy then that's a discussion that's worth having too.

But for certain posters to make me the sole focus of the debate while throwing around accusations about integrity, legality and morality is bang out of order. If you want a serious debate about street photography, then let's all decamp to the photo forum and have it there, otherwise it just looks like it's being used as another means to undermine, belittle and attack me.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> CCTV is a red herring here because it involves monitoring, instead of publication, and comes with a warning to patrons.
> 
> That does not mean to say the editor has done anything wrong here.
> 
> It might well be that a judge would see a pub as a public space, with no expectation of privacy.


Did you see my post  about Campbell v MGN?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> CCTV is a red herring here because it involves monitoring, instead of publication, and comes with a warning to patrons.
> 
> That does not mean to say the editor has done anything wrong here.
> 
> It might well be that a judge would see a pub as a public space, with no expectation of privacy.


publick space is publick space. it isn't a publick space BECAUSE it has cctv in it, it is a publick space WITH cctv in it. the cctv is only important because you know you're being filmed anyway: this tends to undermine any legalistic objection you would have to having your picture taken by someone else. if you have no realistick expectation of privacy - and let's face it, a business space founded on the principle that anyone can enter doesn't offer a realistick expectation of privacy - again you can't do more than huff and puff and froth about having your picture taken. maybe this isn't right. maybe it's downright wrong. but that's the way it is.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 28, 2015)

Moving back to Brixton chat. Looks like there are some large retail/office units going into the ground level space of the new Junction development on Brixton Rd.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Angellic said:


> Moving back to Brixton chat. Looks like there are some large retail/office units going into the ground level space of the new Junction development on Brixton Rd.


Any clue as to who will be moving in? Do I hear_ supermarket_?


----------



## Angellic (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Any clue as to who will be moving in? Do I hear_ supermarket_?


From what I can see it doesn't look like a supermarket space. Smart glass doors etc.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> publick space is publick space. it isn't a publick space BECAUSE it has cctv in it, it is a publick space WITH cctv in it. the cctv is only important because you know you're being filmed anyway: this tends to undermine any legalistic objection you would have to having your picture taken by someone else. if you have no realistick expectation of privacy - and let's face it, a business space founded on the principle that anyone can enter doesn't offer a realistick expectation of privacy - again you can't do more than huff and puff and froth about having your picture taken. maybe this isn't right. maybe it's downright wrong. but that's the way it is.



The difference is that CCTV pictures aren't generally made public. The main objection is to the publishing of the pictures, not the taking of them, although it can be argued that that is intrusive as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> The difference is that CCTV pictures aren't generally made public. The main objection is to the publishing of the pictures, not the taking of them, although it could be argued that that is intrusive as well.


you may have read the bit where i referred to the fact that you can't have a realistick expectation of privacy in a publick house.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you may have read the bit where i referred to the fact that you can't have a realistick expectation of privacy in a publick house.



Yes. That's the bit that's wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Yes. That's the bit that's wrong.


what i have always admired about your posts is the clinical precision with which you get to the heart of an argument and show by keen use of evidence how you're right. but here all you've done is bluster.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll let you keep chasing your tail then!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Did you see my post  about Campbell v MGN?



That relates to streets, no?

I think a pub is essentially OK.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

leanderman said:


> That relates to streets, no?
> 
> I think a pub is essentially OK.


It's establishing the principle that even if you are in a public place where you expect to be seen or even recorded, the act of publishing leads to your actions being viewed to an extent which exceeds the exposure you could have reasonably expected from being seen by a passer by, other customers or a security guard.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Have tracked the source of teuchter's thread to here.  I didn't know it was one of the ed's photos, and commented because i found it interesting.  But now that thread has been closed - are we seriously saying that some conversations cannot be had on urban?  That some poster's actions can not be criticised?


That's about the size of it, yes. Any criticism is a "personal vendetta".

As is any percieved criticism - in this case I didn't even state my opinion on the photo.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> That's about the size of it, yes. Any criticism is a "personal vendetta".
> 
> As is any percieved criticism - in this case I didn't even state my opinion on the photo.


Do not mention me, start threads about my photos or interact with me in any way at all, unless it has a direct and non-personal relevance to the topic under discussion.


----------



## gdubz (Jul 28, 2015)

God this thread is fucking boring. I signed up to find out stuff about Brixton.

Any idea what happened to that new place that was supposed to be opening where El Penol was?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 28, 2015)

gdubz said:


> God this thread is fucking boring. I signed up to find out stuff about Brixton.
> 
> Any idea what happened to that new place that was supposed to be opening where El Penol was?


The name changed and a new license application went in, funny enough I was by there today and saw a licensing notice but my bus came so I didnt read it
I also noticed a black shutter down on the mythical boomburger premises


----------



## gdubz (Jul 28, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The name changed and a new license application went in, funny enough I was by there today and saw a licensing notice but my bus came so I didnt read it
> I also noticed a black shutter down on the mythical boomburger premises


THANK YOU

Obviously I won't go to either of them even if they do materialise, but I get so curious.

Roll on the August thread....


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 28, 2015)

gdubz said:


> THANK YOU



here is a bit of vid from boomburgers facebook page so you have an idea of what you might be missing


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

gdubz said:


> God this thread is fucking boring. I signed up to find out stuff about Brixton.
> 
> Any idea what happened to that new place that was supposed to be opening where El Penol was?


Oh, I remember taking a photo of the licence application recently. Let me have a look...


----------



## gdubz (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, I remember taking a photo of the licence application recently. Let me have a look...


Did you ask for its consent....? Careful now....


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Here you go: 

 

(Pic taken at end of June)


----------



## gdubz (Jul 28, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> here is a bit of vid from boomburgers facebook page so you have an idea of what you might be missing



And Wilfred Owen and Siegfried Sassoon thought they were traumatised. This is the end.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice list of 15 places/people in Brixton from an architecture magazine. 
http://thespaces.com/2015/07/27/15-brixtons-anchors-innovators/


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

twistedAM said:


> Nice list of 15 places/people in Brixton from an architecture magazine.
> http://thespaces.com/2015/07/27/15-brixtons-anchors-innovators/


I had no idea about Matthew Hilton being based here.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 28, 2015)

twistedAM said:


> Nice list of 15 places/people in Brixton from an architecture magazine.
> http://thespaces.com/2015/07/27/15-brixtons-anchors-innovators/



Do they get a special prize for having "vibrant" in the first sentence?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 28, 2015)

happyshopper said:


> Do they get a special prize for having "vibrant" in the first sentence?



Haha. Didn't notice that buzzword but overall, the preamble is quite good.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I had no idea about Matthew Hilton being based here.



Me neither, is that Paris' brother................?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> So I'll make it plain: Anyone continuing to use it as a means to snipe, bait, belittle and attack me will find themselves warned and then banned in accordance with the rules.



Good thing, too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2015)

Angellic said:


> From what I can see it doesn't look like a supermarket space. Smart glass doors etc.



Could be Waitrose.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 28, 2015)

That would be awesome


----------



## madolesance (Jul 28, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Could be Waitrose.



Brixton Cycles?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The name changed and a new license application went in, funny enough I was by there today and saw a licensing notice but my bus came so I didnt read it
> I also noticed a black shutter down on the mythical boomburger premises



Ah, but does that mean that Joshy the public schoolboy, who has appropriated his family servant's recipe, will soon be with us, or that his "boomburger" franchise was a load of hot air?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2015)

madolesance said:


> Brixton Cycles?



That would be good and proper, but highly unlikely, sadly.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 29, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Could be Waitrose.



I rang the agents. It's going to be offices for the people who run the shared ownership properties.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2015)

Who knew that the Boris bikes are maintained in (borderline) Brixton? Just noticed they have a big unit in the lyham rd industrial estate.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 29, 2015)

Angellic said:


> I rang the agents. It's going to be offices for the people who run the shared ownership properties.



So what you're saying is that property agents will have their offices on the ground floor, benefiting from the exhaust fumes-stinking air from the heavy traffic during rush hour?
Pleased to hear it!


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Who knew that the Boris bikes are maintained in (borderline) Brixton? Just noticed they have a big unit in the lyham rd industrial estate.


I didn't know that but I am seeing an increase in what appears to be 'liberated' bikes around Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2015)

View from the Barrier Block around dusk tonight....


----------



## Smick (Jul 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I didn't know that but I am seeing an increase in what appears to be 'liberated' bikes around Brixton.


I saw someone on one up by Blenheim Gardens and thought that they must have put a station out this way, but unfortunately not.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 30, 2015)

editor said:


> View from the Barrier Block around dusk tonight....
> 
> View attachment 74676



Lovely picture.

The view from Crystal Palace at night is all the red lights on top of the many cranes up in London.


----------



## shygirl (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone hear about Theresa May's visit to Brixton the other day?   It might have been organised by Operation Black Vote.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Anyone hear about Theresa May's visit to Brixton the other day?   It might have been organised by Operation Black Vote.


No - but OBV had the Labour mayoral hopefuls at the Town Hall on Saturday.
What would Theresa May be checking out? Deaths in police custody possibly?


----------



## shygirl (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes, just went on OBV site, it was they who organised it.  Only scanned it, but about deaths in custody, policing by consent, community confidence, etc.  Wish I'd known about it.


----------



## Winot (Jul 30, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Yes, just went on OBV site, it was they who organised it.  Only scanned it, but about deaths in custody, policing by consent, community confidence, etc.  Wish I'd known about it.



Report here:

Review into custody deaths announced by Theresa May in Brixton


----------



## Twattor (Jul 30, 2015)

Two new beggars on the Station Road patch this evening; one looking very smart in a brown needlecord jacket, the second in goretex and suede loafers. No sign of the regulars.

Has it come to a point where even our beggars are being displaced by gentrification?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 30, 2015)

I hate posh beggars.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 30, 2015)

Fantastic bit of street theatre on Station Road just now: some acrobatic chap balancing a bike on his head whilst doing the splits, and then as an encore leaping over his bike through flaming bicycle tyres. 

Brilliant.


----------



## gdubz (Jul 30, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hate posh beggars.


The fucker would only take Amex gold


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Two new beggars on the Station Road patch this evening; one looking very smart in a brown needlecord jacket, the second in goretex and suede loafers. No sign of the regulars.
> 
> Has it come to a point where even our beggars are being displaced by gentrification?


how sad that when beggars wear the gentry's discards they're despised.


----------



## gdubz (Jul 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> The fucker would only take Amex gold


Oh Christ I just realised I was in danger of resurrecting "no fucker"gate.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> how sad that when beggars wear the gentry's discards they're despised.


They'd also borrowed the gentry's barber so there's clearly some class insurgency.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

Twattor said:


> They'd also borrowed the gentry's barber so there's clearly some class insurgency.


perhaps they're down on their luck toffs who deserve the contempt so amply shown above.


----------



## gdubz (Jul 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps they're down on their luck toffs who deserve the contempt so amply shown above.


ckontempt, don't you mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> ckontempt, don't you mean?


no.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps they're down on their luck toffs who deserve the contempt so amply shown above.


So are you contemptuous to all folks who are down on their luck, or just those in corduroy jackets or suede loafers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

Twattor said:


> So are you contemptuous to all folks who are down on their luck, or just those in corduroy jackets or suede loafers?


no.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no.


I'm glad you have clarified your position with such erudition. Your input is appreciated.


----------



## gdubz (Jul 30, 2015)

Twattor said:


> So are you contemptuous to all folks who are down on their luck, or just those in corduroy jackets or suede loafers?


Ckontemptuous; ckorduroy


----------



## gdubz (Jul 30, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I'm glad you have clarified your position with such erudition. Your input is appreciated.


Cklarified


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I'm glad you have clarified your position with such erudition. Your input is appreciated.


i'm glad you've demonstrated the final three letters of your username are superfluous.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Cklarified


Thank you for the ckklarification.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 30, 2015)

editor said:


> View from the Barrier Block around dusk tonight....
> 
> View attachment 74676


wow, love that. really love that. might get that printed.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 30, 2015)

editor said:


> View from the Barrier Block around dusk tonight....
> 
> View attachment 74676



can't help but love the union jack in it as well


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 30, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Lovely picture.
> 
> The view from Crystal Palace at night is all the red lights on top of the many cranes up in London.


check the one from norwood park at night too, great stuff


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 30, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Fantastic bit of street theatre on Station Road just now: some acrobatic chap balancing a bike on his head whilst doing the splits, and then as an encore leaping over his bike through flaming bicycle tyres.
> 
> Brilliant.


He's around quite a bit.  Very good (or maybe just brave!)

Have seen him grab randoms to hold his props - they tend to look petrified as he takes the run up


----------



## se5 (Jul 30, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Sometimes, yes.   Otherwise, ask at the reception desk in the Town Hall.



Thanks for all the replies - I successfully picked some up from the library where they seemed to have a big stock


----------



## Maharani (Jul 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> The fucker would only take Amex gold


This season begging is en vogue on the streets of nuBrixton...


----------



## boohoo (Jul 31, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> check the one from norwood park at night too, great stuff



I went to watch  eclipse from there  the only way you could tell anything was going on was when the crane lights came on. I live near Norwood Gove so feel spoilt with the view from there. (Fireworks, new Years eve - amazing!)


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 31, 2015)

Boqueria comes top again. Still haven't tried this place


http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-restaurant-boqueria-wins-restaurant-of-the-year/31647


----------



## Twattor (Jul 31, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Boqueria comes top again. Still haven't tried this place
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-restaurant-boqueria-wins-restaurant-of-the-year/31647



It is really very good.  Best tackled mob-handed so you can smash into as many of the tapas dishes as possible.  Unconvinced by the squid ink paella though.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 31, 2015)

Baffling! (though I'm happy they won it and wish them every success.) The food is nice, several notches above bog standard tapas but not nearly at level of top high-grade (like at Barrafina / Salt Yard or wherever); its direct competitor in Brixton is probably Brindisa. The staff are really friendly and not up themselves, the pricing is reasonable but not astonishing value, either in terms of being really cheap or amazing quality for the (high-middle) pricing. Mind you I don't drink, so it's possible Boqueria has the best selection of wine/sherry around, or something. Weirdest of all, whenever I've walked past it - though that's usually been late afternoon/early evening times - it has been open, but nearly completely empty. I hope the award helps them stay afloat.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2015)

Really good food. 

But I find it easy to run up a painful bill at tapas places, which is why I avoid it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 31, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I went to watch  eclipse from there  the only way you could tell anything was going on was when the crane lights came on. I live near Norwood Gove so feel spoilt with the view from there. (Fireworks, new Years eve - amazing!)


your yards from my parents then in arnulls road. we were in the conquering hero tonight, excellent food


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Baffling! (though I'm happy they won it and wish them every success.) The food is nice, several notches above bog standard tapas but not nearly at level of top high-grade (like at Barrafina / Salt Yard or wherever); its direct competitor in Brixton is probably Brindisa. The staff are really friendly and not up themselves, the pricing is reasonable but not astonishing value, either in terms of being really cheap or amazing quality for the (high-middle) pricing. Mind you I don't drink, so it's possible Boqueria has the best selection of wine/sherry around, or something. Weirdest of all, whenever I've walked past it - though that's usually been late afternoon/early evening times - it has been open, but nearly completely empty. I hope the award helps them stay afloat.


As an aside, the Buzz website seems to send an awful lot of people to their website every week.


----------

